# Tradimento



## jane81 (13 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao, sono capitata x caso qui e mi è venuta voglia di sfogarmi, visto che non faccio altro che piangere. Vi racconto la mia storia non perché voglio comprensione o giustificazione, ma perché ho un peso enorme sul cuore.
Ho 28 anni e da 11 sto con lo stesso ragazzo, da 4 anni ci siamo sposati e fino a qualche tempo fa sembrava che le cose andassero bene, anche se a volte mi capitava di pensare se stessi con lui x abitudine o per paura di rimanere da sola, poi però mi dicevo che ero una stupida, anche perché l'ho sempre amato e pensare alla mia vita senza di lui era impossibile.
Lui è stato il primo con cui abbia fatto l'amore, l'unico uomo che abbia mai desiderato, in questi anni ci sono stati ragazzi che mi facevano il filo ma a me di tradire il mio uomo non mi è mai passato per la mente. Poi l'anno scorso mi riavvicino ad un collega di università che non vedevo da tanto, ma che mi aveva sempre colpito, tra di noi si instaura una bellissima amicizia, lui fidanzato che mi racconta la sua vita, lascia la ragazza e io vicino a lui a sostenerlo, si rimette con lei e io felice per lui, mi considerava la sua migliore amica. Fino al giorno in cui ci vediamo (sempre di nascosto perchè se lo avessimo detto ai rispettivi partners sarebbero stati gelosi, e noi ci volevamo bene come amici e volevamo passare un pò di tempo insieme), e tra abbracci e baci sul collo finiamo col baciarci, un bacio che entrambi abbiamo desiderato, un bacio dolce e passionale. Il giorno dopo ci rivediamo per chiarire e per poco non facciamo l'amore, che abbiamo poi fatto la settimana successiva. Da allora sono passati 5 mesi, in cui capiamo che ci stiamo legando troppo e che non possiamo stare insieme, provo a lasciarlo e l'unica cosa che ottengo è capire di essermi innamorata di lui. Ci diciamo "ti amo", anche se sappiamo che non dobbiamo dirlo. Lui con me si sente se stesso e anche io. Solo che quando faccio l'amore con mio marito non riesco a essere quella di prima, immagino che sia lui con me, e anche lui mi dice che vede me mentre fa l'amore con la sua ragazza, mi dice che un giorno succederà che noi scapperemo insieme, ma non ora. Io entro in crisi, e lui mi dice che non vuole essere la rovina del mio matrimonio, che non vuole che per colpa sua mio marito non diventi padre, visto che io per ora non me la sento. Ma dice anche che tiene più alla sua ragazza, ma anche a me e non vuole perdermi.
L'altra sera mi abbraccia e mi dice che mi ama, che vuole stare con me, ma che l'unico modo in cui possiamo stare insieme è da amanti.
Io so che è sincero e che mi vuole bene, so che non è solo sesso, ma sto male. Non so cosa provo per mio marito, sto male. Lo so che non merito comprensione ma solo insulti, ma non so cosa pensare, devo lasciare l'amante lo so, ma al solo pensiero ci sto male, lascio mio marito?
E se è solo passione? Cosa devo fare? Voglio capire che mi sta succedendo.
Grazie e scusate per il lungo post


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> Ciao, sono capitata x caso qui e mi è venuta voglia di sfogarmi, visto che non faccio altro che piangere. Vi racconto la mia storia non perché voglio comprensione o giustificazione, ma perché ho un peso enorme sul cuore.
> Ho 28 anni e da 11 sto con lo stesso ragazzo, da 4 anni ci siamo sposati e fino a qualche tempo fa sembrava che le cose andassero bene, anche se a volte mi capitava di pensare se stessi con lui x abitudine o per paura di rimanere da sola, poi però mi dicevo che ero una stupida, anche perché l'ho sempre amato e pensare alla mia vita senza di lui era impossibile.
> Lui è stato il primo con cui abbia fatto l'amore, l'unico uomo che abbia mai desiderato, in questi anni ci sono stati ragazzi che mi facevano il filo ma a me di tradire il mio uomo non mi è mai passato per la mente. Poi l'anno scorso mi riavvicino ad un collega di università che non vedevo da tanto, ma che mi aveva sempre colpito, tra di noi si instaura una bellissima amicizia, lui fidanzato che mi racconta la sua vita, lascia la ragazza e io vicino a lui a sostenerlo, si rimette con lei e io felice per lui, mi considerava la sua migliore amica. Fino al giorno in cui ci vediamo (sempre di nascosto perchè se lo avessimo detto ai rispettivi partners sarebbero stati gelosi, e noi ci volevamo bene come amici e volevamo passare un pò di tempo insieme), e tra abbracci e baci sul collo finiamo col baciarci, un bacio che entrambi abbiamo desiderato, un bacio dolce e passionale. Il giorno dopo ci rivediamo per chiarire e per poco non facciamo l'amore, che abbiamo poi fatto la settimana successiva. Da allora sono passati 5 mesi, in cui capiamo che ci stiamo legando troppo e che non possiamo stare insieme, provo a lasciarlo e l'unica cosa che ottengo è capire di essermi innamorata di lui.* Ci diciamo "ti amo"*, anche se sappiamo che non dobbiamo dirlo. Lui con me si sente se stesso e anche io. Solo che quando faccio l'amore con mio marito non riesco a essere quella di prima, immagino che sia lui con me,* e anche lui mi dice che vede me* mentre fa l'amore con la sua ragazza, mi dice che un giorno succederà che noi scapperemo insieme, ma non ora. Io entro in crisi, *e lui mi dice* che non vuole essere la rovina del mio matrimonio, che non vuole che per colpa sua mio marito non diventi padre, visto che io per ora non me la sento. *Ma dice anche che tiene più alla sua ragazz*a, ma anche a me e non vuole perdermi.
> L'altra sera mi abbraccia e* mi dice che mi ama,* che vuole stare con me, ma che l'unico modo in cui possiamo stare insieme è da amanti.
> ...


Ciao e benvenuta....

...ma dimmi una cosa: voi due...trombare e tacere no, eh?


----------



## aristocat (13 Ottobre 2010)

Benvenuta Jane. Così, a caldo, ti lascio la mia impressione:
non è un caso che questa crisi arrivi in _questo_ momento.

Per quanto doloroso, uno "tsunami" come questo può aiutare a fare chiarezza dentro sè stessi, se non altro per capire cosa si prova veramente per il proprio marito. E agire di conseguenza.

Poi, step 2: cosa succederà con l'altro? Impossibile fare previsioni . 
Qualunque cosa accadrà, sarà già tanto se avrai gestito tutta la situazione dignitosamente. Con sincerità verso te stessa, in primis...

Tutto questo richiederà tempo, sarà, credo, un lungo percorso sofferto.
Forza.


----------



## Luigi III (13 Ottobre 2010)

No, secondo me non devi lasciare l'amante, ormai sei andata troppo avanti con lui. Devi lasciare tuo marito, sia perché, da come agisci, è chiarissimo che non lo ami più, sia perché il tuo disgraziato sposo si merita un po' di rispetto, non credi? Se pensi che, lasciando l'amante, fra te e tuo marito torni tutto normale, sei completamente fuori strada. Io purtroppo ne so qualcosa. Ormai il vostro matrimonio è un cristallo infranto ed è impossibile rimettere insieme i cocci. Hai scelto di lasciarti andare? Ora devi procedere fino in fondo. E vedremo se per l'amante non è solo una questione di sesso e quindi sarà disposto a lasciare la sua donna ufficiale per te  ... io ho qualche dubbio in merito.


----------



## jane81 (13 Ottobre 2010)

io ci sto male, vi giuro che mai avrei pensato di tradire, non capisco cosa mi succede, quando sto con l'altro sono me stessa,nessun pudore. Lui mi dice che con me è se stesso perchè con la sua ragazza di certi argomenti non può parlare. Io lo vedo che e lo sento che mi vuole bene, mi ha sempre detto che faccio parte di lui, che mi ama da impazzire. Io cerco di capire cosa provo per mio marito perchè non lo merita, perchè se fosse stato lui a tradirmi avrei fatto una strage. Cerco di capire se lo amo ancora, se la mia è solo una sbandata, se riuscirò a guarire. Con l'altro siamo stati 15 giorni senza vederci e sentirci perchè lui era in vacanza con la sua ragazza, e io a pensare a lui a cercare di lasciarlo, e poi invece trovarmi più innamorata di prima. Quando stiamo insieme lo vedo che è sereno, che non è solo sesso. E allora? si può vivere da amanti? prima o poi finirà, o quando io rimarrò incinta di mio marito(ma è giusto concepire in questo clima?), o quando lui vorrà sposarsi e farsi giustamente una famiglia!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2010)

E' strano, ma sto invocando Persa...


----------



## jane81 (13 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' strano, ma sto invocando Persa...


??????????


----------



## aristocat (13 Ottobre 2010)

Ovviamente, fossi in te non complicherei il quadro cercando di fare un figlio adesso con il marito... credo sia saggio non fare questo errore :blank:


----------



## jane81 (13 Ottobre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ovviamente, fossi in te non complicherei il quadro cercando di fare un figlio adesso con il marito... credo sia saggio non fare questo errore :blank:



ma io non voglio in questo momento, e cmq anche mio marito per il momento è d'accordo con me. Sono una stronza


----------



## Sabina (13 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> io ci sto male, vi giuro che mai avrei pensato di tradire, non capisco cosa mi succede, quando sto con l'altro sono me stessa,nessun pudore. Lui mi dice che con me è se stesso perchè con la sua ragazza di certi argomenti non può parlare. Io lo vedo che e lo sento che mi vuole bene, mi ha sempre detto che faccio parte di lui, che mi ama da impazzire. Io cerco di capire cosa provo per mio marito perchè non lo merita, perchè se fosse stato lui a tradirmi avrei fatto una strage. Cerco di capire se lo amo ancora, se la mia è solo una sbandata, se riuscirò a guarire. Con l'altro siamo stati 15 giorni senza vederci e sentirci perchè lui era in vacanza con la sua ragazza, e io a pensare a lui a cercare di lasciarlo, e poi invece trovarmi più innamorata di prima. Quando stiamo insieme lo vedo che è sereno, che non è solo sesso. E allora? si può vivere da amanti? prima o poi finirà, o quando io rimarrò incinta di mio marito(ma è giusto concepire in questo clima?), o quando lui vorrà sposarsi e farsi giustamente una famiglia!!


Benvenuta! Un grande consiglio: non fare un figlio con tuo marito... non ora in questa situazione. Sarebbe l'errore più grande. Un figlio ha il diritto di nascere in una famiglia serena e unita. Devi fare una scelta. Sei giovane, non hai figli, hai avuto poche esperienze. Tuo marito ha il diritto di avere accanto una donna che lo ama, non può essere un supporto emotivo. Se tu avessi figli potrei capire la scelta di restare amanti. Il tuo amante poi da quello che ho capito non e' neanche sposato.


----------



## Sabina (13 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> ma io non voglio in questo momento, e cmq anche mio marito per il momento è d'accordo con me. Sono una stronza


Ci si sente stronze.. ma sei ancora in tempo per scegliere l'amore, e tuo marito e' giovane e potrà trovarlo in un'altra. Purtroppo non possiamo preservare nessuno, nemmeno noi stessi, dal non provare dolore.


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> ma io non voglio in questo momento, e cmq anche mio marito per il momento è d'accordo con me. *Sono una stronza*



+ o - :mrgreen: :rotfl: scusa mi e' scappato ... a quale titolo vorresti un figlio da tuo marito, per cosa? ... cosa signica per te avere un figlio? :saggio:


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2010)

OPSSSSSSSSsssss, benvenuta  .


----------



## jane81 (13 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Benvenuta! Un grande consiglio: non fare un figlio con tuo marito... non ora in questa situazione. Sarebbe l'errore più grande. Un figlio ha il diritto di nascere in una famiglia serena e unita. Devi fare una scelta. Sei giovane, non hai figli, hai avuto poche esperienze. Tuo marito ha il diritto di avere accanto una donna che lo ama, non può essere un supporto emotivo. Se tu avessi figli potrei capire la scelta di restare amanti. Il tuo amante poi da quello che ho capito non e' neanche sposato.


no non è sposato, è fidanzato da più di 4 anni. a gennaio la lascia perchè troppo possessiva, all'epoca eravamo amici e io l'ho sostenuto e gli sono stata vicino, ci soffriva a stare senza di lei e dopo 2 mesi ritornano insieme, e poi ecco che lui comincia a vedermi diversamente(come me del resto). Io ho sempre pensato che non si possano amare 2 persone, ma lo so che lui, almeno per il momento non vuole lasciarla e del resto neanche io so cosa fare..cosa è giusto.ci sentiamo tutti i giorni,+ volte al giorno, la nostra complicità è assurda, dal primo giorno..


----------



## jane81 (13 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> + o - :mrgreen: :rotfl: scusa mi e' scappato ... a quale titolo vorresti un figlio da tuo marito, per cosa? ... cosa signica per te avere un figlio? :saggio:


infatti per questo ho detto che nn ne voglio per il momento, fino a quando non riesco a capire cosa voglio, cosa è giusto.  e cmq a volte mi sento + che stronza


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> ma* io non voglio in questo momento, e cmq anche mio marito per il momento è d'accordo con me*. Sono una stronza


 
E meno male!!!!!
Non sei una stronza, sei solo una donna che non deve assolutamente fare figli adesso!!!!!


----------



## jane81 (13 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ci si sente stronze.. ma sei ancora in tempo per scegliere l'amore, e tuo marito e' giovane e potrà trovarlo in un'altra. Purtroppo non possiamo preservare nessuno, nemmeno noi stessi, dal non provare dolore.


non è giusto che soffrano tante persone per le mie scelte! Io mi sento scombussolata, voglio capirmi per non prendere ulteriormente in giro mio marito, capire se amo ancora lui e se è stata solo una sbandata, ma cacchio quando faccio l'amore con "l'altro" sembriamo posseduti...all'inizio pensavo che avrei potuto smettere di vederlo, adesso no, e so ke per me non è solo sesso..


----------



## Buscopann (14 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> *non è giusto che soffrano tante persone per le mie scelte!* Io mi sento scombussolata, voglio capirmi per non prendere ulteriormente in giro mio marito, capire se amo ancora lui e se è stata solo una sbandata, ma cacchio quando faccio l'amore con "l'altro" sembriamo posseduti...all'inizio pensavo che avrei potuto smettere di vederlo, adesso no, e so ke per me non è solo sesso..


Non ti preoccupare..con le guerre e la fame nel mondo tu hai poco a che fare :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (14 Ottobre 2010)

...scherzi a parte..
Vuoi vederci chiaro? metti da parte la tua moralità, i tuoi valori, i tuoi punti fermi. chiudili in un cassetto e butta via la chiave. Ascolta le tue sensazioni e rispondi a questa domanda: io chi amo? Forse quell'altro...o forse nessuno dei due..non crtedo tuo marito però.
Sei ancora giovane, molto giovane. Hai tutta una vita davanti. Tra 10 anni sarà molto più difficile ricominciare tutto daccapo.

Buscopann


----------



## dave.one (14 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> *non è giusto che soffrano tante persone per le mie scelte*! Io mi sento scombussolata, voglio capirmi per non prendere ulteriormente in giro mio marito, capire se amo ancora lui e se è stata solo una sbandata, ma cacchio quando faccio l'amore con "l'altro" sembriamo posseduti...all'inizio pensavo che avrei potuto smettere di vederlo, adesso no, e so ke per me non è solo sesso..


Ciao e benvenuta.
Non ti preoccupare: sai benissimo chi soffre e chi no.
Io sto per cambiare casa, visto che mia moglie ha perpretrato qualcosa di simile a quanto hai fatto tu con tuo marito. E credo sia la soluzione migliore, poiché mi rendo conto che è quasi impossibile tornare indietro una volta fatto "quel" passo. 
Ami l'altro? bene: parlane con il tuo amante, vedi cosa vuole. Se è d'accordo con il passare la vita con te, allora separati da tuo marito seduta stante, e non pensare a fare figli per nessuna ragione al mondo. Evita di sommare dolore al dolore.
Spero tu abbia trovato il vero ammmmore...


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> infatti per questo ho detto che nn ne voglio per il momento, fino a quando non riesco a capire cosa voglio, cosa è giusto.  e cmq a volte mi sento + che stronza


Faresti bene a startene un po per i fatti tuoi, hai bisogno di meditare, sei molto confusa.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> io ci sto male, vi giuro che mai avrei pensato di tradire, non capisco cosa mi succede, quando sto con l'altro sono me stessa,nessun pudore. Lui mi dice che con me è se stesso perchè con la sua ragazza di certi argomenti non può parlare. Io lo vedo che e lo sento che mi vuole bene, mi ha sempre detto che faccio parte di lui, che mi ama da impazzire. Io cerco di capire cosa provo per mio marito perchè non lo merita, perchè se fosse stato lui a tradirmi avrei fatto una strage. Cerco di capire se lo amo ancora, se la mia è solo una sbandata, se riuscirò a guarire. Con l'altro siamo stati 15 giorni senza vederci e sentirci perchè lui era in vacanza con la sua ragazza, e io a pensare a lui a cercare di lasciarlo, e poi invece trovarmi più innamorata di prima. Quando stiamo insieme lo vedo che è sereno, che non è solo sesso. E allora? si può vivere da amanti? prima o poi finirà, o quando io rimarrò incinta di mio marito(ma è giusto concepire in questo clima?), o quando lui vorrà sposarsi e farsi giustamente una famiglia!!



Scrivo prima di leggere tutti i post.

Dio mio non fate figli adesso!!!!!
Te lo diranno tutti!
Caspita, un bambino ha il diritto di nascere in un clima sereno, in questi tempi in cui ci si può pensare responsabilmente e razionalmente.

Faresti un figlio con un uomo che non sai più neppure se ami, mentre ami un altro? Ma ti sembra sensato?

Non ti insulto, te lo assicuro. Ma non fare un figlio adesso.

Capita che storie nate in giovane età proseguano serene fino a che.... si scopre che con un altro proviamo cose diverse. Ci si trova cambiati, e quello che davamo per scontato crolla miseramente. E non riusciamo a fare una scelta perchè il nostro compagno storico fa parte della nostra vita, è cresciuto con noi, c'è stato "sempre".

Non so se lascerai il tuo amante, se riscoprirai di amare tuo marito. Ma la possibilità che invece con tuo marito le cose crollino c'è, molto vicina. Non è detto che sia un male, siete ancora giovani, potete rifarvi una vita. Non dico nulla del tuo futuro con l'amante, non mi sembra una persona dalle idee granchè chiare, oppure al contrario mi sembra un bel furbastro che sa perfettamente quello che vuole. Ma questo è il minore dei problemi.

Il tuo problema è che sei sposata con un uomo e ami un altro, e ti stai chiedendo se fare un figlio col marito che potresti lasciare di qui a un anno.
Calma, sangue freddo, e cerca di ragionare.


----------



## alfeo (14 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> non è giusto che soffrano tante persone per le mie scelte! Io mi sento scombussolata, voglio capirmi per non prendere ulteriormente in giro mio marito, capire se amo ancora lui e se è stata solo una sbandata, ma cacchio quando faccio l'amore con "l'altro" sembriamo posseduti...all'inizio pensavo che avrei potuto smettere di vederlo, adesso no, e so ke per me non è solo sesso..


E vabbè, dai non farla neanche così complicata.
Non ci sono figli, lui non è sposato, tu sei sposata da poco, siete tutti abbastanza giovani da potervi rifare un vita.
Ma lo volete davvero?
Ne dubito.
Sono più le cose che NON volete che le cose che volete davvero.
Tu non vuoi un figlio, non vuoi lasciare nessuno, non vuoi far soffrire nessuno... 
Lui non vuole lasciare la sua fidanzata (tanto possessiva), non vuole far soffrire te...
Mah, ti basterebbe leggere un po' di storie qui per capire davvero che questa assurda complicità, questa magia, questo scombussolamento che senti è solo legato alla clandestinità, alla novità, alla scoperta, al rientrare in campo quando ci si sentiva ormai segnati per sempre in una scelta anche convinta ma così definitiva.
Aggiungici anche l'ansia del figlio da fare, ansia come desiderio e come paura, la tua sostanziale inesperienza della vita, la paraculaggine del tuo amante, la tua disarmante ingenuità e gli ingredienti ci sono tutti.
Se ti va divertiti e arricchisci la tua vita sessuale con l'amico.
Se ti fa soffrire troppo lascia l'uno o l'altro.
A te la scelta. 
Purtché una scelta tu la voglia DAVVERO fare.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> Ciao, sono capitata x caso qui e mi è venuta voglia di sfogarmi, visto che non faccio altro che piangere. Vi racconto la mia storia non perché voglio comprensione o giustificazione, ma perché ho un peso enorme sul cuore.
> Ho 28 anni e da 11 sto con lo stesso ragazzo, da 4 anni ci siamo sposati e fino a qualche tempo fa sembrava che le cose andassero bene, anche se a volte mi capitava di pensare se stessi con lui x abitudine o per paura di rimanere da sola, poi però mi dicevo che ero una stupida, anche perché l'ho sempre amato e pensare alla mia vita senza di lui era impossibile.
> Lui è stato il primo con cui abbia fatto l'amore, l'unico uomo che abbia mai desiderato, in questi anni ci sono stati ragazzi che mi facevano il filo ma a me di tradire il mio uomo non mi è mai passato per la mente. Poi l'anno scorso mi riavvicino ad un collega di università che non vedevo da tanto, ma che mi aveva sempre colpito, tra di noi si instaura una bellissima amicizia, lui fidanzato che mi racconta la sua vita, lascia la ragazza e io vicino a lui a sostenerlo, si rimette con lei e io felice per lui, mi considerava la sua migliore amica. Fino al giorno in cui ci vediamo (sempre di nascosto perchè se lo avessimo detto ai rispettivi partners sarebbero stati gelosi, e noi ci volevamo bene come amici e volevamo passare un pò di tempo insieme), e tra abbracci e baci sul collo finiamo col baciarci, un bacio che entrambi abbiamo desiderato, un bacio dolce e passionale. Il giorno dopo ci rivediamo per chiarire e per poco non facciamo l'amore, che abbiamo poi fatto la settimana successiva. Da allora sono passati 5 mesi, in cui capiamo che ci stiamo legando troppo e che non possiamo stare insieme, provo a lasciarlo e l'unica cosa che ottengo è capire di essermi innamorata di lui. Ci diciamo "ti amo", anche se sappiamo che non dobbiamo dirlo. *Lui con me si sente se stesso* e anche io. Solo che quando faccio l'amore con mio marito non riesco a essere quella di prima, immagino che sia lui con me, e anche *lui mi dice che vede me mentre fa l'amore con la sua ragazza, mi dice che un giorno succederà che noi scapperemo insieme, ma non ora*. Io entro in crisi, e lui mi dice *che non vuole essere la rovina del mio matrimonio, che non vuole che per colpa sua mio marito non diventi padre*, visto che io per ora non me la sento. Ma dice anche *che tiene più alla sua ragazza, ma anche a me e non vuole perdermi.*
> L'altra sera mi abbraccia e *mi dice che mi ama, che vuole stare con me, ma che l'unico modo in cui possiamo stare insieme è da amanti*.
> ...


lascia stare gli insulti, mi sa che ti insulti abbastanza da sola

parliamo di lui
guarda il neretto
certo che con te si sente sè stesso (in rosso), anzi di più: con te si sente lo strafigo della madonna che non si sentirebbe di essere altrimenti
con 2 donne che sbavano per lui: una ufficiale, con cui non ha legami formali ma che si guarda bene di lasciare, e una clandestina con cui tromba e parla, dicendole di tutto, anche che fa sesso con la fidanzata, anche che il suo destino non sarà altro che fare l'amante e, nonostante questo, lei non lo manda a stendere
certo che quando fa sesso con la fidanzata pensa a te 
e quando lo fa con te penserà a lei
e in entrambi i casi, di tanto in tanto, penserà di farlo con entrambe in contemporanea

sul fatto di togliere a tuo marito la possibilità di esser padre è andato un po' oltre
tu non sei l'unica donna a questo mondo (non per lui, ma neanche per tuo marito), se ti separassi tuo marito ben potrebbe trovare non solo una madre per i suoi figli futuri ma anche una moglie che l'ami in esclusiva
ma tu ci credi?
se sì, scusami, sei fuori di brutto
il vero motivo del discorso è superare la tua reticenza nel restare incinta. se tu sfornassi un pargolo a tuo marito, saresti ben più frenata nel determinarti a separarti e lui si garantirebbe ancora a lungo questo menage così stimolante

certo che non vuole perderti, mica è detto che gli ricapiti una con le tue caratteristiche

ora guarda il verde
certo che è sincero, almeno quasi sempre
te l'ha detto chiaro che vuole la sua ragazza e che tu sei solo l'amante
lo è un po' meno quando ti dice che ti ama (ma non puoi pretendere, uno così non ama neanche sè stesso, per amarsi ha bisogno di sentirsi muy figheiro)
non lo è neanche quando dice che scapperete insieme, ma non puoi pretendere che uno a 28 anni parla di "scappare insieme" si aspetti di essere creduto (e se se lo aspettasse avrebbe un serio problema di maturità)
che ti voglia bene è il meno: sei una panacea per le sue insicurezze
e naturalmente non è solo sesso: tu sei una gratificazione a tutto tondo per il suo ego, anch il tuo star male è una gratificazione

ma tu tutte queste cose, dentro di te, forse nascoste dove ti mordono meno, tu le sai già


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> E vabbè, dai non farla neanche così complicata.
> Non ci sono figli, lui non è sposato, tu sei sposata da poco, siete tutti abbastanza giovani da potervi rifare un vita.
> Ma lo volete davvero?
> Ne dubito.
> ...



Quoto l'analisi tranne il neretto.
Mi andrebbe pure bene in casi di matrimoni decennali, con figli piccoli, o quando va bene tutto tranne magari il sesso... ormai sono arrivata a pensare che alle volte una sbandata momentanea non debba necessariamente rovinare un matrimonio.

Ma qua sono giovani, senza figli, si tratta di una storia nata quando lei aveva 17 anni, e adesso lei chiaramente non ama più il marito...
Non penso che la storia con l'amante abbia lo spessore sufficiente da rappresentare l'ammmore della sua vita, ma penso anche che il marito e lei stessa possano in questo momento darsi la possibilità di trovare una persona con cui vogliano veramente stare, e con cui costruire davvero una famiglia.

insomma, mi viene da pensare che se lei decidesse di rimanere con il marito, non ci sarebbero comunque più le condizioni per una soddisfazione reciproca, e che invece si aprirebbero le strade per altre e maggiori sofferenze.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> io ci sto male, vi giuro che mai avrei pensato di tradire, non capisco cosa mi succede, quando sto con l'altro sono me stessa,nessun pudore. Lui mi dice che con me è se stesso perchè con la sua ragazza di certi argomenti non può parlare. Io lo vedo che e lo sento che mi vuole bene, mi ha sempre detto che faccio parte di lui, che mi ama da impazzire. Io cerco di capire cosa provo per mio marito perchè non lo merita, perchè se fosse stato lui a tradirmi avrei fatto una strage. Cerco di capire se lo amo ancora, se la mia è solo una sbandata, se riuscirò a guarire. Con l'altro siamo stati 15 giorni senza vederci e sentirci perchè lui era in vacanza con la sua ragazza, e io a pensare a lui a cercare di lasciarlo, e poi invece trovarmi più innamorata di prima. Quando stiamo insieme lo vedo che è sereno, che non è solo sesso. E allora? si può vivere da amanti? prima o poi finirà, o quando io rimarrò incinta di mio marito(ma è giusto concepire in questo clima?), o quando lui vorrà sposarsi e farsi giustamente una famiglia!!


no non sarebbe giusto concepire, fai in modo che non avvenga
e quando lui si sposerà (cosa che comunque cercherà di ritardare)  non è detto che finisca [lui farà di tutto perchè non avvenga, compreso il finto gesto di rispetto verso la moglie per poi riacchiapparti perchè di te non può fare a meno, così che tu possa pensare a quanto lui è nobile (sigh) e a quanto il vostro rapporto è importante]

ma ti leggi?
sei stata addestrata bene
tuteli la sua (eventuale) famiglia e non la tua

raddrizza la schiena, Jane!
tu a lui non devi niente
gli hai già dato troppo
recupera la capacità di rispettere te stessa prima ancora di tuo marito

inoltre
non potrai capire se c'è amore amore per tuo marito finchè ti lasci ancora abbagliare da questo furbetto
lui è stato sincero con te
siilo anche tu,
digli (mostrando tutta la determinazione di cui sei capace) che stai male e non reggi questa situazione
che chiederai la separazione da tuo marito per poter vivere il vostro amore alla luce del sole
e vedi come reagisce
cercherà di dissuaderti e, se teme che tu non receda, si allontanerà
poi, se vede che non ti separi, tornerà, dicendoti che non può fare a meno di te, che quel che vi unisce è troppo grande, ma deve restare tutto com'è
è un tentativo che non ti costa nulla (tu ci starai un po' male, ma tanto torna e tu ci ricaschi) ma nei tempi lunghi dentro di te maturerà forse una consapevolezza di come stanno realmente le cose, 
e magari questo succederà prima che il tuo matrimonio diventi irrecuperabile


----------



## Amoremio (14 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta.
> Non ti preoccupare: sai benissimo chi soffre e chi no.
> Io sto per cambiare casa, visto che mia moglie ha perpretrato qualcosa di simile a quanto hai fatto tu con tuo marito. E credo sia la soluzione migliore, poiché mi rendo conto che è quasi impossibile tornare indietro una volta fatto "quel" passo.
> Ami l'altro? bene: parlane con il tuo amante, vedi cosa vuole. *Se è d'accordo con il passare la vita con te, allora separati da tuo marito* seduta stante, e non pensare a fare figli per nessuna ragione al mondo. Evita di sommare dolore al dolore.
> Spero tu abbia trovato il vero ammmmore...


dave, maddai!!!!
leggi bene il primo post
quello vorrebbe passare la vita con lei? ci sta almeno pensando?

se la passasse con lei, lei diventerebbe la tradita
e non glielo auguro

il fatto è che è ben possibile che quella di jane sia solo uno scivolone 
solo che per rialzarsi da uno scivolone bisogna volerlo e lei non sa cosa vuole
ancora


----------



## Amoremio (14 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Il tuo problema è che sei sposata con un uomo *e ami un altro*, e ti stai chiedendo se fare un figlio col marito che potresti lasciare di qui a un anno.
> Calma, sangue freddo, e cerca di ragionare.


non "ami un altro"
ma
"credi di amare un altro"

e potrbbe essere una delle solite "menzogne della mente"


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non "ami un altro"
> ma
> "credi di amare un altro"
> 
> e potrbbe essere una delle solite "menzogne della mente"



stessa roba. 
Che importa se "ama davvero" o lo crede? Le fa differenza ora? Esiste un amometro che misuri i sentimenti? Adesso lei si sente così per l'amante e non per il marito.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> stessa roba.
> Che importa se "ama davvero" o lo crede? Le fa differenza ora? Esiste un amometro che misuri i sentimenti? Adesso lei si sente così per l'amante e non per il marito.


 
per lei non fa differenza ORA
ma potrebbe farla, e bella grossa, in futuro

se penso al suo bene, le dico: non essere frettolosa nel separarti da tuo marito, cerca prima di capire se l'amore non c'è più o se è solo annebbiato dietro emozioni più viscerali (questo però non equivale a dire: non ti separare e continua così)


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per lei non fa differenza ORA
> ma potrebbe farla, e bella grossa, in futuro
> 
> se penso al suo bene, le dico: non essere frettolosa nel separarti da tuo marito, cerca prima di capire se l'amore non c'è più o se è solo annebbiato dietro emozioni più viscerali (questo però non equivale a dire: non ti separare e continua così)



Hai ragione che deve riflettere. Può essere che ci sia amore nascosto dietro una passione.

In questo caso particolare, però, penso a un amore adolescenziale che si sono portati dietro fino all'età adulta... *unito* al fatto di dichiarare amore per un altro, a tutta la confusione che esprime, mi fa dire che non cambia molto che sia vero o presunto amore.

Sono sensazioni che mi fanno pensare che si è arrivati al dunque, che stanno insieme, come lei stessa aveva pensato più volte anche prima dell'amante, per abitudine, comodità.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Hai ragione che deve riflettere. Può essere che ci sia amore nascosto dietro una passione.
> 
> In questo caso particolare, però, penso a un amore adolescenziale che si sono portati dietro fino all'età adulta... *unito* al fatto di dichiarare amore per un altro, a tutta la confusione che esprime, mi fa dire che non cambia molto che sia vero o presunto amore.
> 
> Sono sensazioni che mi fanno pensare che si è arrivati al dunque, che stanno insieme, come lei stessa aveva pensato più volte anche prima dell'amante, per abitudine, comodità.


può essere

ma a 28 anni dovrebbe smettere di farsi sballottare da sè stessa 
e cominciare a pensare che nulla capita e ogni decisione ha delle conseguenze


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> può essere
> 
> ma a 28 anni dovrebbe smettere di farsi sballottare da sè stessa
> e cominciare a pensare che nulla capita e ogni decisione ha delle conseguenze



Concordiamo perfettamente


----------



## Cat (14 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> Ciao, sono capitata x caso qui e mi è venuta voglia di sfogarmi, visto che non faccio altro che piangere. Vi racconto la mia storia non perché voglio comprensione o giustificazione, ma perché ho un peso enorme sul cuore.
> Ho 28 anni e da 11 sto con lo stesso ragazzo, da 4 anni ci siamo sposati e fino a qualche tempo fa sembrava che le cose andassero bene, anche se a volte mi capitava di pensare se stessi con lui x abitudine o per paura di rimanere da sola, poi però mi dicevo che ero una stupida, anche perché l'ho sempre amato e pensare alla mia vita senza di lui era impossibile.
> Lui è stato il primo con cui abbia fatto l'amore, l'unico uomo che abbia mai desiderato, in questi anni ci sono stati ragazzi che mi facevano il filo ma a me di tradire il mio uomo non mi è mai passato per la mente. Poi l'anno scorso mi riavvicino ad un collega di università che non vedevo da tanto, ma che mi aveva sempre colpito, tra di noi si instaura una bellissima amicizia, lui fidanzato che mi racconta la sua vita, lascia la ragazza e io vicino a lui a sostenerlo, si rimette con lei e io felice per lui, mi considerava la sua migliore amica. Fino al giorno in cui ci vediamo (sempre di nascosto perchè se lo avessimo detto ai rispettivi partners sarebbero stati gelosi, e noi ci volevamo bene come amici e volevamo passare un pò di tempo insieme), e tra abbracci e baci sul collo finiamo col baciarci, un bacio che entrambi abbiamo desiderato, un bacio dolce e passionale. Il giorno dopo ci rivediamo per chiarire e per poco non facciamo l'amore, che abbiamo poi fatto la settimana successiva. Da allora sono passati 5 mesi, in cui capiamo che ci stiamo legando troppo e che non possiamo stare insieme, provo a lasciarlo e l'unica cosa che ottengo è capire di essermi innamorata di lui. Ci diciamo "ti amo", anche se sappiamo che non dobbiamo dirlo. Lui con me si sente se stesso e anche io. Solo che quando faccio l'amore con mio marito non riesco a essere quella di prima, immagino che sia lui con me, e anche lui mi dice che vede me mentre fa l'amore con la sua ragazza, mi dice che un giorno succederà che noi scapperemo insieme, ma non ora. Io entro in crisi, e lui mi dice che non vuole essere la rovina del mio matrimonio, che non vuole che per colpa sua mio marito non diventi padre, visto che io per ora non me la sento. Ma dice anche che tiene più alla sua ragazza, ma anche a me e non vuole perdermi.
> L'altra sera mi abbraccia e mi dice che mi ama, che vuole stare con me, ma che l'unico modo in cui possiamo stare insieme è da amanti.
> ...


 
un uomo che ti ama non ti chiede di rimanere solo amante. e che tiene anche alla sua ragazza.
fa di tutto per averti solo sua e costruisce per poter iniziare una vita condivisa.
tu sei stata messa in difficoltà da questo ragazzo, non penserei di suggerirti di rovinare il tuo matrimonio per questa persona.


----------



## minnie (14 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> io ci sto male, vi giuro che mai avrei pensato di tradire, non capisco cosa mi succede, quando sto con l'altro sono me stessa,nessun pudore. Lui mi dice che con me è se stesso perchè con la sua ragazza di certi argomenti non può parlare. Io lo vedo che e lo sento che mi vuole bene, mi ha sempre detto che faccio parte di lui, che mi ama da impazzire. Io cerco di capire cosa provo per mio marito perchè non lo merita, perchè se fosse stato lui a tradirmi avrei fatto una strage. Cerco di capire se lo amo ancora, se la mia è solo una sbandata, se riuscirò a guarire. Con l'altro siamo stati 15 giorni senza vederci e sentirci perchè lui era in vacanza con la sua ragazza, e io a pensare a lui a cercare di lasciarlo, e poi invece trovarmi più innamorata di prima. Quando stiamo insieme lo vedo che è sereno, che non è solo sesso. E allora? si può vivere da amanti? *prima o poi finirà, o quando io rimarrò incinta di mio marito(ma è giusto concepire in questo clima?),* o quando lui vorrà sposarsi e farsi giustamente una famiglia!!


 
no. 
A sentirti però mi sembra che tu a tuo marito ci tieni. Forse è davvero solo passione. La prima cosa da fare è riflettere sul tuo matrimonio, e per farlo devi prenderti una pausa, in modo da non essere influenzata dalla nuova storia, che spesso sembra più di quello che è proprio perchè è nuova e diversa dalla vita che da anni condividi con quello che è ora tuo marito.
Non metterci però in mezzo bambini, dato che non ci sono ancora.
Un bacio e benvenuta


----------



## minnie (14 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> non è giusto che soffrano tante persone per le mie scelte! Io mi sento scombussolata, voglio capirmi per non prendere ulteriormente in giro mio marito, capire se amo ancora lui e se è stata solo una sbandata, *ma cacchio quando faccio l'amore con "l'altro" sembriamo posseduti.*..all'inizio pensavo che avrei potuto smettere di vederlo, adesso no, e so ke per me non è solo sesso..


.. non basare le tue scelte su questo: la passione (solitamente) è ai massimi livelli in queste situazioni (novità+clandestinità). Ma a poco a poco si abbassa. Probabilmente resterà una grande affinità ma "essere posseduti" passa dopo un pò....


----------



## tenebroso67 (14 Ottobre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> No, secondo me non devi lasciare l'amante, ormai sei andata troppo avanti con lui. Devi lasciare tuo marito, sia perché, da come agisci, è chiarissimo che non lo ami più, sia perché il tuo disgraziato sposo si merita un po' di rispetto, non credi? Se pensi che, lasciando l'amante, fra te e tuo marito torni tutto normale, sei completamente fuori strada. Io purtroppo ne so qualcosa. Ormai il vostro matrimonio è un cristallo infranto ed è impossibile rimettere insieme i cocci. Hai scelto di lasciarti andare? Ora devi procedere fino in fondo. E vedremo se per l'amante non è solo una questione di sesso e quindi sarà disposto a lasciare la sua donna ufficiale per te  ... io ho qualche dubbio in merito.



quoto a mille ....parola per parola


----------



## jane81 (14 Ottobre 2010)

Io vi ringrazio di cuore x le risposte che mi avete dato. il fatto di non avere figli è una decisione che per il momento abbiamo preso ma per altri motivi che non sto qui ad elencare. Quando tutto questo è iniziato era l'altro a parlarmi di amore, poi quando ha visto che anche io ero presissima da lui è come se avesse fatto un passo indietro, dicendomi che se mi vedeva così o se sapeva che tra me e mio marito le cose nn andavano bene mi avrebbe lasciato. Per il giorno del mio anniversario di matrimonio mi parlava come fa un amico"divertitevi, che siete bellini stasera quindi uscite". Si lo so,sono ingenua stupida e inesperta, ma anche se sembra assurdo io ci tengo a mio marito, ma come faccio a capire cosa vuole l'altro, se mi sta solo usando per sesso...a me sembra sincero, ma forse sono solo annebbiata da quello che provo per lui, forse è vero per lui è solo una sbandata visto che mi ha detto che tiene di + alla sua ragazza...


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> Io vi ringrazio di cuore x le risposte che mi avete dato. il fatto di non avere figli è una decisione che per il momento abbiamo preso ma per altri motivi che non sto qui ad elencare. Quando tutto questo è iniziato era l'altro a parlarmi di amore, poi *quando ha visto che anche io ero presissima da lui è come se avesse fatto un passo indietro, dicendomi che se mi vedeva così o se sapeva che tra me e mio marito le cose nn andavano bene mi avrebbe lasciato*. Per il giorno del mio anniversario di matrimonio mi parlava come fa un amico"divertitevi, che siete bellini stasera quindi uscite". Si lo so,sono ingenua stupida e inesperta, ma anche se sembra assurdo io ci tengo a mio marito, ma come faccio a capire cosa vuole l'altro, se mi sta solo usando per sesso...a me sembra sincero, ma forse sono solo annebbiata da quello che provo per lui, forse è vero per lui è solo una sbandata *visto che mi ha detto che tiene di + alla sua ragazza...*



Cara... leggi di nuovo il neretto...
Se una tua amica ti raccontasse queste cose cosa penseresti?


----------



## jane81 (14 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Cara... leggi di nuovo il neretto...
> Se una tua amica ti raccontasse queste cose cosa penseresti?


che per lui è solo sesso e che di me non gliene frega nulla! sono io a voler credere alle sue parole, quando mi dice che con me sta bene e che faccio parte della sua vita, lo so, ma nn riesco a lasciarlo, o forse ho solo bisogno di tempo


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> che per lui è solo sesso e che di me non gliene frega nulla! sono io a voler credere alle sue parole, quando mi dice che con me sta bene e che faccio parte della sua vita, lo so, ma nn riesco a lasciarlo, o forse ho solo bisogno di tempo



... ma non ti fa senso un uomo che dividi con un'altra donna?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> Io vi ringrazio di cuore x le risposte che mi avete dato. il fatto di non avere figli è una decisione che per il momento abbiamo preso ma per altri motivi che non sto qui ad elencare. *Quando tutto questo è iniziato era l'altro a parlarmi di amore, poi quando ha visto che anche io ero presissima da lui è come se avesse fatto un passo indietro, dicendomi che se mi vedeva così o se sapeva che tra me e mio marito le cose nn andavano bene mi avrebbe lasciato. Per il giorno del mio anniversario di matrimonio mi parlava come fa un amico"divertitevi, che siete bellini stasera quindi uscite". Si lo so,sono ingenua stupida e inesperta, ma anche se sembra assurdo io ci tengo a mio marito, ma come faccio a capire cosa vuole l'altro, se mi sta solo usando per sesso...a me sembra sincero, ma forse sono solo annebbiata da quello che provo per lui, forse è vero per lui è solo una sbandata visto che mi ha detto che tiene di + alla sua ragazza...*


 
Io fatico veramente a capire come tu possa pensare che questo ragazzo sia innamorato di te. Scusami la franchezza, te lo dice una che ha tradito non è stata tradita. Troppe i fatti che lo confermano:
1) E' fidanzato, non sposato, quindi nulla lo tiene legato a lei se non il fatto che tiene più a lei che a te. Per altro te l'ha anche detto.
2) Tiene molto che il tuo rapporto con tuo marito resti buono, se ti amasse vorrebbe il contrario probabilmente.
Certo che all'inizio di parlasse d'amore probabilmente non saresti stata al suo gioco altrimenti. Poi quando sei stata cotta a puntino è tornato sui suoi passi. 
Pensa bene al tuo rapporto con tuo marito, valuta se è recuperabile altrimenti, come qualcuno ti ha consigliato, prenditi del tempo per riflettere. Sei giovane  e anche tuo marito lo è. Entrambi potete ancora avere una vita serena anche se non insieme.


----------



## dave.one (14 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dave, maddai!!!!
> leggi bene il primo post
> quello vorrebbe passare la vita con lei? ci sta almeno pensando?
> 
> ...


Dici questo perché lui dice che l'unico modo di stare insieme è essere amanti? Ma quanto durerà? E' un equilibrio precario...
Prima o poi, soddisfatta e appagata l'esperienza da amanti, uno dei due vorrà qualcosa di più o, se vogliamo, di diverso. E' normale. E allora, cosa succede?
Forse lei è già nella fase: non mi basta più che tu sia solo il mio amante.
Ma avrà modo di raccontarci altro sicuramente.


----------



## cleo81 (14 Ottobre 2010)

Cara Jane81... 
abbiamo la stessa età, e viviamo una situazione per alcuni aspetti simile, ma abbastanza diversa in realtà.
Il mio consiglio è di cercare di ridimensionare il tuo "amore" per l'altro, cercare di immaginarti la tua vita con lui, ogni giorno, e capire se ti può andare o meno.
In sincerità, le storie che nascono da giovanissimi non mi convincono, ma per carità, magari tu sei stata fortunata ed il primo ragazzo importante che hai avuto (e che ora è tuo marito) è davvero quello giusto.

Certo, trovo comprensibilissima la tua voglia di esperienze.
Ma aspetta a chiamarla amore.

Cmq, trovo che cercare di vivere con più freddezza il tuo rapporto con l'altro ti gioverebbe anche a capire meglio i tuoi sentimenti.
La Matraini ha scritto qualche post illuminante in tal senso.

Aspetta, respira, e trascorri alcuni momenti liberi con le tue amiche, anche se preferiresti cercare lui... cerca di conoscerti meglio.

Poi vedrai il da farsi.


----------



## Daniele (14 Ottobre 2010)

Allora ne parlai pochi giorni fa con la mia ragazza. Risultato, gli uomini che non lasciano la ragazza o moglie e dicono però di amare l'amante mentono in maniera spudorata!!! Perchè mentono??? Perchè è più bello fare sesso con chi ci ama che con una donna qualsiasi, no? Perchè non la lasciano libera??? Perchè è dura trovarsi un'altra, in effetti non hai idea quanto sia dura trovarsi una che te la smolli quando serve, sai??? (non è il mio pensiero attenti, questo è semplicemente il pensiero della mia ragazza).
Ormai hai rovinato il tuo matrimonio, ma se l'altro non ti vuole penso molto a Verena che si trovò in una situazione simile e decise per suo marito...quando l'altro non vuole fare un passo in avanti vuol dire che non è quello giusto.
Carissima, lui ama più la sua fidanzata che te, mettitelo in testa e quindi perchè dovrebbe lasciarla? Tu sei una trombamica, non ha il coraggio di dirtelo perchè fa male, ma lui ti manda nelle braccia di tuo marito sperando che tu abbia un figlio così da non essere obbligato lui a troncare, cavoli mi pare evidente come non mai!
Auguri, ti sei giocata qualcosa che non ti tornerà più e vivrai di rimpianti tutta la tua vita.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> Io vi ringrazio di cuore x le risposte che mi avete dato. il fatto di non avere figli è una decisione che per il momento abbiamo preso ma per altri motivi che non sto qui ad elencare. Quando tutto questo è iniziato era l'altro a parlarmi di amore, poi *quando ha visto che anche io ero presissima da lui è come se avesse fatto un passo indietro, dicendomi che se mi vedeva così o se sapeva che tra me e mio marito le cose nn andavano bene mi avrebbe lasciato*. Per il giorno del mio anniversario di matrimonio mi parlava come fa un amico"divertitevi, che siete bellini stasera quindi uscite". Si lo so,sono ingenua stupida e inesperta, ma anche se sembra assurdo io ci tengo a mio marito, ma come faccio a capire cosa vuole l'altro, se mi sta solo usando per sesso...a me sembra sincero, ma forse sono solo annebbiata da quello che provo per lui, forse è vero per lui è solo una sbandata visto che mi ha detto che *tiene di + alla sua ragazza*...


vuoi sapere cosa vuole lui?
leggi i grassetti
più chiaro di così!

ma sbagli a chiedertelo
dovresti cercare di capire cosa vuoi tu, indipendentemente da lui


lui vuole il sesso e la gratificazione, senza complicazioni (per questo gli interessa che resti con tuo marito)
il grassetto rosso pensavi che lo dicesse per tutelare la tua situazione familiare?
anche se rispondi "sì", prendi atto che una parte di te sa bene come stanno le cose
è la parte che di solito metti a tacere, perchè ti dice cose che non vuoi sentire


----------



## Amoremio (14 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Cara... leggi di nuovo il neretto...
> Se una tua amica ti raccontasse queste cose cosa penseresti?


 

giuro, giuro che non ti avevo letta

abbiamo grassettato le stesse cose


----------



## Daniele (14 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lui vuole il sesso e la gratificazione, senza complicazioni (per questo gli interessa che resti con tuo marito)
> il grassetto rosso pensavi che lo dicesse per tutelare la tua situazione familiare?
> anche se rispondi "sì", prendi atto che una parte di te sa bene come stanno le cose
> è la parte che di solito metti a tacere, perchè ti dice cose che non vuoi sentire


Quoto perchè è così, ma non solo per lui, ma per tutti gli altri amanti che non hanno le palle. Un uomo rimane con una amante anche se ne può avere altre perchè è FATICOSO trovarsene un'altra, le donne non sanno quanto sia faticoso e quanto sia frustrante, mentre una donna che ti gratifica è oro per un ego a metà.


----------



## Mab (14 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao e benvenuta! (e un ciao anche a tutti gli amici del forum! vi leggo ancora, ma ho poco tempo per scrivere..)
Non voglio giustificarti assolutamente, anche perchè a me prude tutto quando si parla di tradimento, ma non trasformare in un principe azzurro questo ragazzo al quale di te importa fino ad un certo punto (per sua stessa ammissiove: tiene più alla sua ragazza. ha detto tutto).
Ti sei messa con tuo marito da giovanissima, non hai avuto altre esperienze.. è chiaro che dopo tutto questo, aggiungi i 4 anni di matrimonio con convivenza e immancabile routine, chiunque arrivasse a toccarti ti sarebbe sembrato meraviglioso! semplicemente perchè è "altro", è qualcosa di diverso da ciò che hai sempre conosciuto. 
Se vuoi uscire da questa storia sei ancora in tempo.. anche perchè, comunque vada la tua vita, non credo che la tua strada sarà con l'amante (che sta bene con te solo se non ti allontani troppo da tuo marito!)
Pensa a te, l'amore non è solo farfalline nello stomaco, quello è l'innamoramento, è chimica, e con tutti prima o poi passa. credo che a fare la differenza per mantenere un rapporto vivo sia la voglia di amarsi, di continuare a conoscersi e scoprirsi, che non sia facile e che probabilmente non è per tutti perchè ci vuole voglia, impegno e fortuna.
Io ti consiglio di lasciare l'amante, e di valutare se davvero vuoi una vita con tuo marito: a 29 anni, senza figli (e mi unisco al coro di "non ti azzardare a farne in questa situazione sai!!!!), siete entrambi abbastanza giovani da rifarvi una vita e non farvi troppo male.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> giuro, giuro che non ti avevo letta
> 
> abbiamo grassettato le stesse cose



Ehm.... era abbastanza ovvio grassettare quelle cose :mrgreen:
In molte cose la pensiamo allo stesso modo, ormai lo sappiamo 

Ciao!!!


----------



## Cat (15 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora ne parlai pochi giorni fa con la mia ragazza. Risultato, gli uomini che non lasciano la ragazza o moglie e dicono però di amare l'amante mentono in maniera spudorata!!! Perchè mentono??? Perchè è più bello fare sesso con chi ci ama che con una donna qualsiasi, no? Perchè non la lasciano libera??? Perchè è dura trovarsi un'altra, in effetti non hai idea quanto sia dura trovarsi una che te la smolli quando serve, sai??? (non è il mio pensiero attenti, questo è semplicemente il pensiero della mia ragazza).
> Ormai hai rovinato il tuo matrimonio, ma se l'altro non ti vuole penso molto a Verena che si trovò in una situazione simile e decise per suo marito...quando l'altro non vuole fare un passo in avanti vuol dire che non è quello giusto.
> Carissima, lui ama più la sua fidanzata che te, mettitelo in testa e quindi perchè dovrebbe lasciarla? Tu sei una trombamica, non ha il coraggio di dirtelo perchè fa male, ma lui ti manda nelle braccia di tuo marito sperando che tu abbia un figlio così da non essere obbligato lui a troncare, cavoli mi pare evidente come non mai!
> Auguri, ti sei giocata qualcosa che non ti tornerà più e vivrai di rimpianti tutta la tua vita.


 
:up:


----------



## Alispezzate (15 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> . Lui mi dice che con me è se stesso perchè con la sua ragazza di certi argomenti non può parlare.


Che cazzata....Sarò dura, ma a me dispiace per quella povera donna e per tuo marito. Mi dispiace che stai male, ma è una situazione che hai scelto tu mentre gli altri due no. Dovranno subirla. Io sono stata proprio nei panni di quella tradita da un signore che diceva che con me non riusciva a parlare.... e indovina un pò, quando ho scoperto tutto è tornato strisciante dicendo che avrebbe fatto di tutto per aprirsi con me, che la colpa era tutta sua. Perciò ti consiglio di pensare bene a quello che fai, saresti piu pulita se lasciassi tuo marito e ti prendessi le tue responsabilità, affrontando la situazione anche con il tuo amante. Che a quanto pare, è l'unico che se la gode.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Allora ne parlai pochi giorni fa con la mia ragazza. Risultato, gli uomini che non lasciano la ragazza o moglie e dicono però di amare l'amante mentono in maniera spudorata!!!* Perchè mentono??? Perchè è più bello fare sesso con chi ci ama che con una donna qualsiasi, no? Perchè non la lasciano libera??? Perchè è dura trovarsi un'altra, in effetti non hai idea quanto sia dura trovarsi una che te la smolli quando serve, sai??? (non è il mio pensiero attenti, questo è semplicemente il pensiero della mia ragazza).
> Ormai hai rovinato il tuo matrimonio, ma se l'altro non ti vuole penso molto a Verena che si trovò in una situazione simile e decise per suo marito...quando l'altro non vuole fare un passo in avanti vuol dire che non è quello giusto.
> Carissima, lui ama più la sua fidanzata che te, mettitelo in testa e quindi perchè dovrebbe lasciarla? Tu sei una trombamica, non ha il coraggio di dirtelo perchè fa male, ma lui ti manda nelle braccia di tuo marito sperando che tu abbia un figlio così da non essere obbligato lui a troncare, cavoli mi pare evidente come non mai!
> Auguri, ti sei giocata qualcosa che non ti tornerà più e vivrai di rimpianti tutta la tua vita.


Mmmm...interessante! E chi siete tu e la tua ragazza? il Concilio di Trento?:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mmmm...interessante! E chi siete tu e la tua ragazza? il Concilio di Trento?:carneval:




Grande Contessina, grande


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Che cazzata....Sarò dura, ma a me dispiace per quella povera donna e per tuo marito. Mi dispiace che stai male, ma è una situazione che hai scelto tu mentre gli altri due no. *Dovranno subirla*. Io sono stata proprio nei panni di quella tradita da un signore che diceva che con me non riusciva a parlare.... e indovina un pò, quando ho scoperto tutto è tornato strisciante dicendo che avrebbe fatto di tutto per aprirsi con me, che la colpa era tutta sua. Perciò ti consiglio di pensare bene a quello che fai, saresti piu pulita se lasciassi tuo marito e ti prendessi le tue responsabilità, affrontando la situazione anche con il tuo amante.* Che a quanto pare, è l'unico che se la gode*.


Ma a che pro tutti questi complessi di inferiorità?


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2010)

Semplice Chiara, si dice di amare una donna così te la posssa dare...parline facile e risultato sicuro con molte ma davvero molte donne! Poi tra il dire ed il fare c'è di mezzo il mare e quando un uomo rimane con la propria donna è evidente che ha l'amante solo per sopperire alla mancanza di gnocca in certi momenti (detta così terra a terra), ma ovviamente non solo di quello, ma anche del completo sentimento che ingrandisce il suo ego.


----------



## Illuso (16 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma a che pro tutti questi complessi di inferiorità?


Cosa intendi per complessi di inferiorità?


----------



## jane81 (16 Ottobre 2010)

abbiamo passato una bella giornata insieme, ma io avevo un peso e gliene ho parlato, gli ho detto che secondo me lui mi vuole bene ma che non è innamorato, che ama la sua fidanzata e non me, lui dice che gli dispiace che io penso ciò, che la nostra situazione comporta dei rischi, che se vogliamo continuare è meglio non pensarci, che lui mi ama veramente, che è felice con me e vorrebbe non lasciarmi mai,che mi vive adesso,che non devo pensarci e che la situazione non può cambiare...morale:magari mi vuole bene ma ora sono sicura che non la lascerà mai, che non gli importa nulla di me, e che forse io dovrei godermi questi momenti visto che non riesco a fare a meno di lui, oppure farmi forza e lasciarlo


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplice Chiara, si dice di amare una donna così te la posssa dare...parline facile e risultato sicuro con molte ma davvero molte donne! Poi tra il dire ed il fare c'è di mezzo il mare e quando un uomo rimane con la propria donna è evidente che ha l'amante solo per sopperire alla mancanza di gnocca in certi momenti (detta così terra a terra), ma ovviamente non solo di quello, ma anche del completo sentimento che ingrandisce il suo ego.


Daniele ascolta il nonno qua, che ti fai figure barbine a nastro.
Proietti certe cose che non hai vissuto, e che non sai, in un modo puerile e fantasioso. Ma tu pensi che oggi giorno si seduca una donna dicendole di amarla? Ma tu pensi davvero che basti così poco? 
Ah è così eh? L'universo parallelo dell'altra è per sopperire la mancanza di gnocca? Ne sei sicuro?


----------



## Daniele (16 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> forse io dovrei godermi questi momenti visto che non riesco a fare a meno di lui, oppure farmi forza e lasciarlo


Allora tra il fare la cosa giusta e uscirne a testa alta e fare la cosa sbagliata e pentirsene poi in futuro per tutta la vita, dimmi tu quale è la scelta migliore?
Vivere nella menzogna anche un solo giorno di più può consumare una persona, può ucciderla dentro e ti pare che possano bastare un poco di attenzioni di questo tipo qui per codesto prezzo?
Oppure sei una ragazza facile alla quale poi non conta nulla con chi fa sesso e come? Allora stacci in questo ultimo caso, tanto non avresti alcuna anima da sporcare.


----------



## Daniele (16 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele ascolta il nonno qua, che ti fai figure barbine a nastro.
> Proietti certe cose che non hai vissuto, e che non sai, in un modo puerile e fantasioso. Ma tu pensi che oggi giorno si seduca una donna dicendole di amarla? Ma tu pensi davvero che basti così poco?
> Ah è così eh? L'universo parallelo dell'altra è per sopperire la mancanza di gnocca? Ne sei sicuro?


Gnocca ed autostima, due cose che insieme fanno una droga terribile per certi uomini.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> abbiamo passato una bella giornata insieme, ma io avevo un peso e gliene ho parlato, gli ho detto che secondo me lui mi vuole bene ma che non è innamorato, che ama la sua fidanzata e non me, lui dice che gli dispiace che io penso ciò, che la nostra situazione comporta dei rischi, che se vogliamo continuare è meglio non pensarci, che lui mi ama veramente, che è felice con me e vorrebbe non lasciarmi mai,che mi vive adesso,che non devo pensarci e che la situazione non può cambiare...morale:magari mi vuole bene ma ora sono sicura che non la lascerà mai, che non gli importa nulla di me, e che forse io dovrei godermi questi momenti visto che non riesco a fare a meno di lui, oppure farmi forza e lasciarlo


Senti ehm, leggiti la donna dei trent'anni di Balzac, capirai una montagna di cose. Lui ehm, è più razionale di te, e cerca di barcamenarsi alla bell'e meglio. In fondo in toni crudi ed essenziali la contessina, ti ha detto cosa ne pensa. Possibile tu non possa prendere le cose così come vengono?
Ma come fai a mettere in discussione il tuo matrimonio per un'avventura? Ok, se tu guardi a tuo marito e alla sua vita con lui, là hai la realtà, hai quello che hai costruito, quello è il sentiero tracciato, il solco, hai solo fatto una piccola deviazione.
Sei entrata in un boschetto per una pausa, per curiosare, dai cazzo, non perderti in quel bosco. Siete grandi amici ok...insomma avete anche dell'intimità ok.
Ora siediti lì e razionalizza.
Che cosa può offrirti sto tizio qua?
Cioè calcola come va a finire: tu ti separi, vai da lui e insieme partite per una nuova via? Ma non sai che poi sarai dentro di nuovo ad un'altro sorta di matrimonio?
Non puoi vivere la tua storietta come fosse un giro al luna park?
Una marachella nascosta?

Dai su, lascia stare se ti ama o no, se è amore o meno...dai su...con la fantasia si fa tanto, non ti condannerò se certo ti condedi a qualche follia di nascosto, ma amare è una parola grossa...

Forse ehm, tu ti stai accorgendo che è solo sesso, e ti stai stufando...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Gnocca ed autostima, due cose che insieme fanno una droga terribile per certi uomini.


Tu dici amico mio?
Vero la mia autostima è sempre stata legata dal mio successo con le donne, ma non con tutte Daniele, ma solo con certe...e a conti fatti sono proprio pochissime e sempre meno...scommetti che alla fine della fiera scelgo di stare con una sola che non tradirò mai? 
In fondo mi sono sempre sentito un regista che fa casting no?
Ma è fuori discussione che io accetti un bacio da certe persone.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplice Chiara, si dice di amare una donna così te la posssa dare...parline facile e risultato sicuro con molte ma davvero molte donne! Poi tra il dire ed il fare c'è di mezzo il mare e quando un uomo rimane con la propria donna è evidente che ha l'amante solo per sopperire alla mancanza di gnocca in certi momenti (detta così terra a terra), ma ovviamente non solo di quello, ma anche del completo sentimento che ingrandisce il suo ego.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele ascolta il nonno qua, che ti fai figure barbine a nastro.
> Proietti certe cose che non hai vissuto, e che non sai, in un modo puerile e fantasioso. Ma tu pensi che oggi giorno si seduca una donna dicendole di amarla? Ma tu pensi davvero che basti così poco?
> Ah è così eh? L'universo parallelo dell'altra è per sopperire la mancanza di gnocca? Ne sei sicuro?


Ah Conte quanto hai ragione.....
Daniele ma dai, siamo adulti, senti il mio amico "ti amo" non l'ha mai detto. E ci mancherebbe altro.....sarebbe rislutata la cosa più falsa mai sentita.
Il ti amo se arriva, arriva dopo, molto dopo. Quando ormai quello che voleva, se era solo quello come dici tu, l'ha già ottenuto.
Siamo mica ragazzini che, finchè non mi dici che mi ami e che poi magari mi sposi anche, io non te la dò.
Certo che quella che non ha esperienze sono io, non tu, a volte però mi sembra veramente il contrario. Vivi in un mondo tutto tuo ma non hai idea di quale sia la realtà


----------



## Daniele (16 Ottobre 2010)

Farfalla, qui vengono per o più donne fesse il cuo amante le ha detto che le ama ma non può avere una vita con lei, non pensare che tutti siano il tuo amante oppure te che stai con uno solo per i suoi begli occhioni!!! Smettila di mettere tutto nella tua versione di amante, quieste donne sono innamorate di pezzi di merda e centra poco l'avere l'amante come un trombamico, perchè il tuo è stato un trmbamico da tardoni.
Ah farfalla, i tuo aveva intuito che potevi essere buona anche senza paroline gentili...se avesse solo avuto il sentore che dovesse essere diverso lo sarebbe stato, tutto dipende dalla persona che si ha davanti e su questo  me lo disse uno che diventò l'amante di 54 ragazze diverse. Devi essere quello che loro vogliono o quello di cui hanno bisogno, poi sono le donne a farsi dei grandi viaggi! E se  quello si è scopato 54 ragazze occupate per dimostrare che tutte le donne sono zoccolette  (era una sua prova personale e si ricredette alla fine) dovrebbe avere un ampio ventaglio di ppossibilità, no? Adesso con lui è difficile uscire, ci sono un sacco di ragazze che lo odiano.


----------



## jane81 (16 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti ehm, leggiti la donna dei trent'anni di Balzac, capirai una montagna di cose. Lui ehm, è più razionale di te, e cerca di barcamenarsi alla bell'e meglio. In fondo in toni crudi ed essenziali la contessina, ti ha detto cosa ne pensa. Possibile tu non possa prendere le cose così come vengono?
> Ma come fai a mettere in discussione il tuo matrimonio per un'avventura? Ok, se tu guardi a tuo marito e alla sua vita con lui, là hai la realtà, hai quello che hai costruito, quello è il sentiero tracciato, il solco, hai solo fatto una piccola deviazione.
> Sei entrata in un boschetto per una pausa, per curiosare, dai cazzo, non perderti in quel bosco. Siete grandi amici ok...insomma avete anche dell'intimità ok.
> Ora siediti lì e razionalizza.
> ...




hai ragione, dopo ieri sera vedo le cose diversamente, magari sarà pure un sentimento forte,ma forse amore non è. Forse ci vuole tempo per chiarire quello che ho in testa, ma certo non sono fessa come ha detto qualcuno, insomma nessuno di voi ha mai perso la testa, siete tutti nella retta via? io lo sono sempre stata ma è successo qualcosa che mi ha un pò scombussolata, sicuramente me ne pentirò, non voglio lasciare mio marito ho troppa confusione in testa e non voglio farmi prendere dall'euforia della passione, ma certamente forse col tempo e grazie ai vostri consigli ci riuscirò a uscirne viva...


----------



## Daniele (16 Ottobre 2010)

jane, io non posso permettermmi il lusso che tu hai di fare un colpo di testa, non sono così ricco e così spensierato da potermelo permettere!
Jane sono felicissimo per te se hai una ita così liscia che ti ha permesso questo, ma fidati chi davvero ha problemi di queste puttanate da amanti se ne fotte alla grande!
Si, non è amore ma un calesse, bellissimo pposso dirti, ma sai cosa succederà dopo? Con lui potevi avewre una bella amicizia, come ho io con una mia amica ed il sesso ha rovintato tutto quello che poteva essere, tu non potrai mai avere un amico uomo, perchè non hai la forza per capire cosa sia l'amicizia tra uomo e donna e così lui ed è quanto di più triste possa esistere.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, qui vengono per o più donne fesse il cuo amante le ha detto che le ama ma non può avere una vita con lei, non pensare che tutti siano il tuo amante oppure te che stai con uno solo per i suoi begli occhioni!!! Smettila di mettere tutto nella tua versione di amante, quieste donne sono innamorate di pezzi di merda e centra poco l'avere l'amante come un trombamico, perchè il tuo è stato un trmbamico da tardoni.
> Ah farfalla, i tuo aveva intuito che potevi essere buona anche senza paroline gentili...se avesse solo avuto il sentore che dovesse essere diverso lo sarebbe stato, tutto dipende dalla persona che si ha davanti e su questo me lo disse uno che diventò l'amante di 54 ragazze diverse. Devi essere quello che loro vogliono o quello di cui hanno bisogno, poi sono le donne a farsi dei grandi viaggi! E se quello si è scopato 54 ragazze occupate per dimostrare che tutte le donne sono zoccolette (era una sua prova personale e si ricredette alla fine) dovrebbe avere un ampio ventaglio di ppossibilità, no? Adesso con lui è difficile uscire, ci sono un sacco di ragazze che lo odiano.


 
Ehi tesoro, non girare le cose.
Tu hai detto che uno dice ti amo perchè altrimenti non gilela dai.
Io ti ho spiegato che una gliela dà molto prima del sentirsi dire ti amo. Non conquisti una donna dicendole ti amo, la conquisti con altre cose.
Dani, leggi però quello che scrivo, non rispondermi per partito preso.
Sul fatto che poi ci siano donne che credono a quel ti amo. detto in seguito e che quel ti amo è sincero 1 volta su 1000 mi sembra siamo sempre stati d'accordo.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> hai ragione, dopo ieri sera vedo le cose diversamente, magari sarà pure un sentimento forte,ma forse amore non è. Forse ci vuole tempo per chiarire quello che ho in testa, ma certo non sono fessa come ha detto qualcuno, insomma nessuno di voi ha mai perso la testa, siete tutti nella retta via? io lo sono sempre stata ma è successo qualcosa che mi ha un pò scombussolata, sicuramente me ne pentirò, non voglio lasciare mio marito ho troppa confusione in testa e non voglio farmi prendere dall'euforia della passione, ma certamente forse col tempo e grazie ai vostri consigli ci riuscirò a uscirne viva...


Ecco brava. Non prendere decisioni affrettate. Mi sembri sulla buona strada per capire che tra voi c'è sicuramente una forte attrazione, complicità ma l'amore è un'altra cosa. Magari prova a dirlo anche a lui che è inutile che la spara grossa quando la realtà è un'altra. Potrebbe anche essere che lui capisca che non c'è bisogno di indorarti la pillola per stare con te.
Certo è, che tu devi essere serena in questa situazione. Quindi per prima cosa pensa a cosa è più giusto per te e sicuramente per il tuo matrimonio, se ci tieni ancora.
Poi valuta. Magari anche un periodo di "solitudine" può farti bene.


----------



## Daniele (16 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ehi tesoro, non girare le cose.
> Tu hai detto che uno dice ti amo perchè altrimenti non gilela dai.
> Io ti ho spiegato che una gliela dà molto prima del sentirsi dire ti amo. Non conquisti una donna dicendole ti amo, la conquisti con altre cose.
> Dani, leggi però quello che scrivo, non rispondermi per partito preso.
> Sul fatto che poi ci siano donne che credono a quel ti amo. detto in seguito e che quel ti amo è sincero 1 volta su 1000 mi sembra siamo sempre stati d'accordo.


Farfalla, si vede che tu degli uomini non conosci niente e li poni sul tuo livello di comprensione. Tutta la magia, tutta la chimica che dici alcuni sono capaci di farla provare al comando e quel "ti amo" diventa solo un sigillo delle grandi scopate che si faranno dopo. Tutta la strada diventa in discesa dopo, alcune donne si fanno trattare persino da mignotte, ma mai dirglelo!
Farfalla, tu sottovaluti i maestri della truffa.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, si vede che tu degli uomini non conosci niente e li poni sul tuo livello di comprensione. Tutta la magia, tutta la chimica che dici alcuni sono capaci di farla provare al comando e quel "ti amo" diventa solo un sigillo delle grandi scopate che si faranno dopo. Tutta la strada diventa in discesa dopo, alcune donne si fanno trattare persino da mignotte, ma mai dirglelo!
> Farfalla, tu sottovaluti i maestri della truffa.


 
Ti contraddici, prima hai detto che uno ti conquista dicendoti ti amo. Adesso dici che lo dice dopo averti scopato.
Sai forse conosco poco gli uomini, oppure ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere uomini che non raccontano palle e che sono esattamente quello che vedi, senza maschere senza costruzioni.
Io se mi fossi sentita dire un ti amo da un uomo sposato che non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciare la famiglia per me, non avrei creduto un solo istante alla sua sincerità e avrei preso le giuste misure.
L'amore si dimostra con i fatti non con le parole. Troppo semplice dire ti amo molto più difficile dimostrarlo. E ti assicuro che parlo per esperienza.
Mi spiace molto quando leggo donne così innamorate e conivolte che credono per anni a queste palle....Non giudico ma me ne rammarico


----------



## jane81 (16 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> jane, io non posso permettermmi il lusso che tu hai di fare un colpo di testa, non sono così ricco e così spensierato da potermelo permettere!
> Jane sono felicissimo per te se hai una ita così liscia che ti ha permesso questo, ma fidati chi davvero ha problemi di queste puttanate da amanti se ne fotte alla grande!
> Si, non è amore ma un calesse, bellissimo pposso dirti, ma sai cosa succederà dopo? Con lui potevi avewre una bella amicizia, come ho io con una mia amica ed il sesso ha rovintato tutto quello che poteva essere, tu non potrai mai avere un amico uomo, perchè non hai la forza per capire cosa sia l'amicizia tra uomo e donna e così lui ed è quanto di più triste possa esistere.




allora mi pare che qui io stia passando per la ragazza innocente priva di esperienza e stupida!!! hai l'amante solo sei sei ricco e spensierato?? ma ke dici!!!??  Io ho parecchi amici maschi e ho un bellissimo rapporto con loro, con lui forse amicizia non lo è mai stata! non dire che non ho forza per capire cosa è un'amicizia, non mi conosci e per quanto io mi possa sentire una poco di buono in questa situazione e meriti di essere giudicata nel peggiore dei modi, non sono priva di sentimenti, non sono facile, in tanti anni non ho mai voluto nessuno, con questo ragazzo è successo, chiamala chimica, passione, incoscienza, stupidità, ma è successo. se fosse possibile partirei da sola e me ne starei x fatti miei, ma non posso e devo capire da me. Sarò pure una poco di buono visto che ancora mi tengo l'amante e recito la parte della perfetta moglie con mio marito, ma anche se l'altro mente e mi sta pigliando in giro, in fin dei conti l'ho accettato anche io.


----------



## Daniele (16 Ottobre 2010)

Il "ti amo" può essere detto prima o dopo, ovvio che per una scopata è via non serva nulla, ma se vuoi mentenere lo status e non fare tanta fatica...va fatto in un certo modo.
Farfalla, ma credi che il tuo amante ad alcune non avrà detto le paroline pur di tenersi il gioco un poco più  a lungo? Quello è uomo di mondo, con te ha capito che poteva trattarti da trombamica, ma mica si può fare con tutte.
La realtà che nei rapporti tra amanti l'amore conta nulla e quello che permane tra i due come legante è il sesso, solo sesso. Non vuol dire che c'è solo sesso, ma è noto che il sesso è un legante  ed è l'unico tra amanti. QUanto di più triste per un rapporto interpersonale.


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> hai ragione, dopo ieri sera vedo le cose diversamente, magari sarà pure un sentimento forte,ma forse amore non è. Forse ci vuole tempo per chiarire quello che ho in testa, ma certo non sono fessa come ha detto qualcuno, insomma nessuno di voi ha mai perso la testa, siete tutti nella retta via? io lo sono sempre stata ma è successo qualcosa che mi ha un pò scombussolata, sicuramente me ne pentirò, non voglio lasciare mio marito ho troppa confusione in testa e non voglio farmi prendere dall'euforia della passione, ma certamente forse col tempo e grazie ai vostri consigli ci riuscirò a uscirne viva...


Cara Jane, pensi che nessuno abbia Mai avuto delle tentazioni?  Sbagli!

Le tentazioni le provano tutti, ma qualcuno riflette anche le "conseguenze" che possono portare una trasgessione del genere, il "Tradire"  ... vale la pena questo "rischio"? ... di perdere l'uomo/donna che Ami per un capriccio? Una tentazione? Un'attrazione? Una infatuazione? ... se, e quando Ami, non cedi, resta solo un cattivo "pensiero", ed il pensiero non e' condannabile.

Semmai rifletti se Veramente ami tuo marito, te l'ho gia detto/scritto alcuni post fa, prenditi una pausa di riflessione tutta tua, perche' io ti leggo molto confusa.


----------



## Daniele (16 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> allora mi pare che qui io stia passando per la ragazza innocente priva di esperienza e stupida!!! hai l'amante solo sei sei ricco e spensierato?? ma ke dici!!!??  Io ho parecchi amici maschi e ho un bellissimo rapporto con loro, con lui forse amicizia non lo è mai stata! non dire che non ho forza per capire cosa è un'amicizia, non mi conosci e per quanto io mi possa sentire una poco di buono in questa situazione e meriti di essere giudicata nel peggiore dei modi, non sono priva di sentimenti, non sono facile, in tanti anni non ho mai voluto nessuno, con questo ragazzo è successo, chiamala chimica, passione, incoscienza, stupidità, ma è successo. se fosse possibile partirei da sola e me ne starei x fatti miei, ma non posso e devo capire da me. Sarò pure una poco di buono visto che ancora mi tengo l'amante e recito la parte della perfetta moglie con mio marito, ma anche se l'altro mente e mi sta pigliando in giro, in fin dei conti l'ho accettato anche io.


Sei una facile nel momento in cui illecitamente ti concedi quando sapresti che non lo dovresti fare. Ci sono ragazze che non lo fanno e quindi tu sei più facile della media delle donne. Guardati allo specchio e renditi conto delle tue debolezze e lavoraci e smettila di dire che non sei in un modo solo perchè ci sei cascata una volta e poi l'altra e poi l'altra ancora.
Una non è facile e ci cade se succede solo una volta e smette, quando ripete l'errore è facilotta alquanto.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il "ti amo" può essere detto prima o dopo, ovvio che per una scopata è via non serva nulla, ma se vuoi mentenere lo status e non fare tanta fatica...va fatto in un certo modo.
> Farfalla, ma credi che il tuo amante ad alcune non avrà detto le paroline pur di tenersi il gioco un poco più a lungo? Quello è uomo di mondo, con te ha capito che poteva trattarti da trombamica, ma mica si può fare con tutte.
> La realtà che nei rapporti tra amanti l'amore conta nulla e quello che permane tra i due come legante è il sesso, solo sesso. Non vuol dire che c'è solo sesso, ma è noto che il sesso è un legante ed è l'unico tra amanti. *QUanto di più triste per un rapporto interpersonale*.


Quanto ti sbagli daniele, ma quanto ti sbagli.
Il mio amico prima ancora di iniziare ha chiarito quali sarebbero stati i nostri rapporti. E come ha fatto con me ha fatto con le altre. Anzi se poteva la metteva giù ancora più dura di come fosse per non illuderti. E di questo ne sono certa stai sereno.
Per quanto riguarda la parte in grassetto. Triste è l'unico aggettivo che non userei mai, almeno nel mio caso.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> allora mi pare che qui io stia passando per la ragazza innocente priva di esperienza e stupida!!! hai l'amante solo sei sei ricco e spensierato?? ma ke dici!!!?? Io ho parecchi amici maschi e ho un bellissimo rapporto con loro, con lui forse amicizia non lo è mai stata! non dire che non ho forza per capire cosa è un'amicizia, non mi conosci e per quanto io mi possa sentire una poco di buono in questa situazione e meriti di essere giudicata nel peggiore dei modi, non sono priva di sentimenti, non sono facile, in tanti anni non ho mai voluto nessuno, con questo ragazzo è successo, chiamala chimica, passione, incoscienza, stupidità, ma è successo. se fosse possibile partirei da sola e me ne starei x fatti miei, ma non posso e devo capire da me. Sarò pure una poco di buono visto che ancora mi tengo l'amante e recito la parte della perfetta moglie con mio marito, *ma anche se l'altro mente e mi sta pigliando in giro, in fin dei conti l'ho accettato anche io*.


 
Smettila di giudicarti una poco di buono. Lo dico a te ma è come se lo dicessi a me stessa. Cerca di capire cosa vuoi veramente. Guarda tuo marito con occhi diversi e domandati se vale la pena continuare oppure sei ancora in tempo, finchè non sa nulla, a recuperare il tuo matrimonio.
Non è facile, perchè tu come me hai una coscienza che non ti perdona. 
Primo dobbiamo imparare a perdonarci, ad accettare che anche questo siamo noi. Poi decidere cos'è la cosa giusta da fare, per te per tuo marito per i tuoi figli.
Brava per la parte in grassetto, vuol dire, secondo me, che stai prendendo coscienza del vostro rapporto


----------



## Daniele (16 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo dobbiamo imparare a perdonarci, ad accettare che anche questo siamo noi.


Perdonarvi??? Dovete imparare a perdonarvi??? Farfalla, puoi convivere con il tuo dolore ma imparare a perdonarti mai, sarebbe un altro atto di indecenza nei confronti di tuo marito ed è la cosa che più ferisce i traditi. Sai quanti traditori che hanno una coscienza si perdonano e dopo vivono felici ed in pace mentre la persona che hanno fatto soffrire sta ancora li a stare male? Un poco di misura, dovete imparare a convivere con quello che siete ma mai perdonarvi.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perdonarvi??? Dovete imparare a perdonarvi??? Farfalla, puoi convivere con il tuo dolore ma imparare a perdonarti mai, sarebbe un altro atto di indecenza nei confronti di tuo marito ed è la cosa che più ferisce i traditi. Sai quanti traditori che hanno una coscienza si perdonano e dopo vivono felici ed in pace mentre la persona che hanno fatto soffrire sta ancora li a stare male? Un poco di misura, dovete imparare a convivere con quello che siete ma mai perdonarvi.


Daniele ci sono persone su questo forum che hanno subito un tradimento e hanno perdonato come credo che i loro partner si siano perdonati.
Più ti leggo più mi auguro di non provare mai l'odio che provi tu verso nessuno, ti logora dentro e non ti permette di vedere quanto sia bella la vita. 
Devi aver avuto la sfortuna di incontrare solo delle pessime persone e, non mi riferisco a quelle che ti hanno tradito, perchè altrimenti non si spiega veramente questo tuo modo d'essere. Lo dimostra l'ennessima sparata sul tread di Dave al quale non ho risposto solo perchè ho troppo rispetto per lui e non voglio andare ulteriormente O.T.
Te lo dico con affetto sincero, inizia a vivere e guardati intorno ci sono persone molto più belle e interessanti al mondo di quello che credi tu. 
Dovrei fare quello che quasi tutti mi consigliano di fare: ignorarti, ma non ci riesco.
Mi piacciono le battaglie che sembrano impossibili da vincere.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Daniele ci sono persone su questo forum che hanno subito un tradimento e hanno perdonato come credo che i loro partner si siano perdonati.
> Più ti leggo più mi auguro di non provare mai l'odio che provi tu verso nessuno, ti logora dentro e non ti permette di vedere quanto sia bella la vita.
> Devi aver avuto la sfortuna di incontrare solo delle pessime persone e, non mi riferisco a quelle che ti hanno tradito, perchè altrimenti non si spiega veramente questo tuo modo d'essere. Lo dimostra l'ennessima sparata sul tread di Dave al quale non ho risposto solo perchè ho troppo rispetto per lui e non voglio andare ulteriormente O.T.
> Te lo dico con affetto sincero, inizia a vivere e guardati intorno ci sono persone molto più belle e interessanti al mondo di quello che credi tu.
> ...



Perche' sei "nuova", appena arrivata  vedrai, vedrai ...



















:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (16 Ottobre 2010)

Farfalla, ma tu cosa ne sai della vita nel tuo castello di avorio? Mai sporcata le mani, mai avuto a che fare con giudici, mai avuto a che fare con persone disoneste perchè la tua vita si vede ha avuto il culo di andare sui giusti binari, ma nel sottobosco delle persone che vogliono qualcosa per se stessi, che vogliono una fetta di quello che è di altri posso dirti che il mondo è pieno di brutte persone e quelle possono essere tutti, compresi parenti vicini o lontani. Non c'è limite al male che possono fare le persone e ti ricordo che l'essere umano è l'unico che ha portato alla condizione di arte quella cosa che è lo sbudellare i propri simili (chiamasi guerra) quindi se dico quello che dico ci sarà un perchè.
La mia vita è solo stata costellata da una quantità di pezzi di merda maggiore che nella norma, ma non temere, anche tu li hai attorno, solo che non te ne rendi conto e forse non sei appetibile per loro.


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, ma tu cosa ne sai della vita nel tuo castello di avorio? Mai sporcata le mani, mai avuto a che fare con giudici, mai avuto a che fare con persone disoneste perchè la tua vita si vede ha avuto il culo di andare sui giusti binari, ma nel sottobosco delle persone che vogliono qualcosa per se stessi, che vogliono una fetta di quello che è di altri posso dirti che il mondo è pieno di brutte persone e quelle possono essere tutti, *compresi parenti* vicini o lontani. Non c'è limite al male che possono fare le persone e ti ricordo che l'essere umano è l'unico che ha portato alla condizione di arte quella cosa che è lo sbudellare i propri simili (chiamasi guerra) quindi se dico quello che dico ci sarà un perchè.
> La mia vita è solo stata costellata da una quantità di pezzi di merda maggiore che nella norma, ma non temere, anche tu li hai attorno, solo che non te ne rendi conto e forse non sei appetibile per loro.



Su questo ti do piena ragione:

*Delitto Sarah, movente intrafamiliare
«La cugina la teneva, lo zio l'uccideva»*
http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...io_8370a576-d908-11df-816b-00144f02aabc.shtml



*I pm: Sarah uccisa da zio e cugina 
"Movente di natura sessuale" - video*

*Il legale di Sabrina: "Misseri sta mentendo"*




Che merde!

:bleah:​


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, ma tu cosa ne sai della vita nel tuo castello di avorio? Mai sporcata le mani, mai avuto a che fare con giudici, mai avuto a che fare con persone disoneste perchè la tua vita si vede ha avuto il culo di andare sui giusti binari, ma nel sottobosco delle persone che vogliono qualcosa per se stessi, che vogliono una fetta di quello che è di altri posso dirti che il mondo è pieno di brutte persone e quelle possono essere tutti, compresi parenti vicini o lontani. Non c'è limite al male che possono fare le persone e ti ricordo che l'essere umano è l'unico che ha portato alla condizione di arte quella cosa che è lo sbudellare i propri simili (chiamasi guerra) quindi se dico quello che dico ci sarà un perchè.
> La mia vita è solo stata costellata da una quantità di pezzi di merda maggiore che nella norma, ma non temere,* anche tu li hai attorno, solo che non te ne rendi conto e forse non sei appetibile per loro*.


Nenahce tu sia niente della mia vita. ho preso anch'io diverse fregature ma non ho smesso di cercare il bene nelle persone. Forse prenderò altre mazzate ma ho la certezza che se c'è del buono in una persona io lo vedo, tu no sei accecato.
Non ho dubbi sul grassetto. Quello che non ti è ancora chiaro è che ci sono persone che possono non avere limiti anche nel darti solo del bene. E ci sono Daniele, tante. E la conferma me l'ha data questo forum dove perfetti sconosciuti hanno saputo dimostrarmi molto più di persone che mi conoscono da anni. Basta Daniele che quando te ne si presenta una davanti, provi a sforzarti di vedere il bene che ha e non ha cercare insistentemente solo il male con la certezza di trovarlo perchè poi anche se trovi un neo pensi sia una macchia enorme indelebile.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' sei "nuova", appena arrivata  vedrai, vedrai ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehi leggi bene. Sono un "utente esperto":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ehi leggi bene. Sono un "utente esperto":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87I8jjOdeIg


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Daniele (16 Ottobre 2010)

Farfalla, tu puoi aver vissuto le cose normali che vivono le persone normali, gli psicologi che mi hanno sentito sono stati tendenzialmente spiazzati da me, sempre! Io so solo che nella media gli esseri umani non possono capirmi, solo pochissimi, il resto sono alla tregua di animali per me per via delle loro capacità ridotte. Io so solo che tra simili non ci si dovrebbe sbranare, l'uomo lo sa fare tanto bene, soprattutto in condizioni critiche e per via delle cose che ha usato lamia ex contro di me sono certo che la fiducia che esistano persone che possano certamente volermi bene è praticamente a 0!


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, tu puoi aver vissuto le cose normali che vivono le persone normali, *gli psicologi che mi hanno sentito sono stati tendenzialmente spiazzati da me, sempre! *Io so solo che nella media gli esseri umani non possono capirmi, solo pochissimi, il resto sono alla tregua di animali per me per via delle loro capacità ridotte. Io so solo che tra simili non ci si dovrebbe sbranare, l'uomo lo sa fare tanto bene, soprattutto in condizioni critiche e per via delle cose che ha usato lamia ex contro di me sono certo che la fiducia che esistano persone che possano certamente volermi bene è praticamente a 0!


... non sei il solo caso :cooldue: ... sapessi quanti/e come te vanno in giro a fare danni ...  :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (16 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non sei il solo caso :cooldue: ... sapessi quanti/e come te vanno in giro a fare danni ...  :mrgreen:


Marì, la mia vita è per varie probabilità date dalla strane coincidenze della vita possibile da avere come vincere al superenalotto...avrei preferito quest'ultimo.
Si vive con la consapevolezza che solo io devo bastare a me stesso, tutto il resto è optional!


----------



## Alispezzate (16 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma a che pro tutti questi complessi di inferiorità?


Non mi pare di aver parlato di complessi di inferiorità ma è semplicemente cosi. C'è chi inganna e chi è ingannato, uno è attivo e l'altro è passivo.


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Marì, la mia vita è per varie probabilità date dalla strane coincidenze della vita possibile da avere come vincere al superenalotto...avrei preferito quest'ultimo.
> Si vive con la consapevolezza che solo io devo bastare a me stesso, tutto il resto è optional!



Daniele caro, non ricominciare  per pieta'  please!


----------



## Daniele (16 Ottobre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Non mi pare di aver parlato di complessi di inferiorità ma è semplicemente cosi. C'è chi inganna e chi è ingannato, uno è attivo e l'altro è passivo.


Vero! Non ferisce il sesso in sè, ferisce l'inganno. Come fai a fidarti di una persona che ti piglia costantemente per fesso?
Chiara, la mia ragazza ha rotto una amicizia che durava anni e lo ha fatto con dolore perchè la sua amica le ha detto una ennesima balla su dove si trovasse, alla fine non si è fidata più.
Secondo me un tradiore prima di diventarlo dovrebbe dare la possibilità di scelta al tradito o possibile tradito se scegliere se avere una coppia aperta oppure no e prendersi le responsabilità del ffallimento!


----------



## jane81 (16 Ottobre 2010)

io credo che ogni storia sia diversa, mi dispiace che daniele tu la pensi così, ma è un tuo parere e come tale va rispettato, ma non parlare di ragazze facili, che diventano facili nel momento in cui si concedano. tu nn puoi sapere cosa c'è dietro, cosa provano e come si sentano.la tua esperienza è molto negativa ma non fare di tutta l'erba un fascio!! Io nn sono stata mai costretta, ho voluto andare a letto con questa persona, non sto dicendo che x questo io sia giustificabile solo xkè ero capace di intendere e volere... quello che dico è ke nonostante io abbia tradito e dovrei fregarmene di tutto e tutti come fanno i veri amanti, mi sento divorata dai sensi di colpa xkè ho sempre pensato ke nel caso io avessi provato attrazione verso un altro avrei avuto il coraggio di lasciare il mio attuale compagno... invece nonostante tutto ho una coscienza, penso, sono un essere umano e sicuramente ho sbagliato, l'avesse fatto mio marito non so come avrei reagito e questo mi fa stare male, sto male xkè lo tradisco, xkè vorrei capire cosa ho in testa e nel cuore,sto male xkè voglio cmq bene all'altro e vorrei non far soffrire nessuno, che soffra solo io lo posso sopportare, ma gli altri nn c'entrano niente!!


----------



## Alispezzate (16 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> mi sento divorata dai sensi di colpa xkè ho sempre pensato ke nel caso io avessi provato attrazione verso un altro avrei avuto il coraggio di lasciare il mio attuale compagno... invece nonostante tutto ho una coscienza, penso, sono un essere umano e sicuramente ho sbagliato, l'avesse fatto mio marito non so come avrei reagito e questo mi fa stare male, sto male xkè lo tradisco, xkè vorrei capire cosa ho in testa e nel cuore,sto male xkè voglio cmq bene all'altro e vorrei non far soffrire nessuno, che soffra solo io lo posso sopportare, ma gli altri nn c'entrano niente!!


Stai pagando il prezzo delle tue azioni e il fatto che "sei un essere umano" non deve portarti a giustificare quello che fai...perchè io vedo solo un grande egoismo, una persona che si piange addosso perchè non sa che fare ma in realtà non sai il male che stai facendo agli altri e ti assicuro che se continui gliene farai ancora perchè lo scopriranno e allora si che per te sarà peggio, perchè oltre a te staranno male altre due persone e la colpa sarà tua e del tuo amante, che a quel punto sceglierà di inginocchiarsi davanti la sua compagna - perchè fidati che non sceglierà te - e tu avrai solo distrutto il tuo matrimonio.​


----------



## jane81 (16 Ottobre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Stai pagando il prezzo delle tue azioni e il fatto che "sei un essere umano" non deve portarti a giustificare quello che fai...perchè io vedo solo un grande egoismo, una persona che si piange addosso perchè non sa che fare ma in realtà non sai il male che stai facendo agli altri e ti assicuro che se continui gliene farai ancora perchè lo scopriranno e allora si che per te sarà peggio, perchè oltre a te staranno male altre due persone e la colpa sarà tua e del tuo amante, che a quel punto sceglierà di inginocchiarsi davanti la sua compagna - perchè fidati che non sceglierà te - e tu avrai solo distrutto il tuo matrimonio.​



non mi sto giustificando, non credo di essere giustificabile, io in tutta questa storia mi sono sentita solo egoista. e come ho detto in precedenza lo so ke nn la lascerà mai. Io vorrei solo sprofondare,sparire dalla faccia della terra, avere le palle di troncare e tornare come ero prima


----------



## Illuso (16 Ottobre 2010)

*Non per giudicare...*

Si chiama "tradimento", porca di quella miseria, ( per chi non lo sapesse, o fà finta di non saperlo) è una cosa brutta, se tuo marito ti dichiara tutto il suo Amore, e fino a poco tempo fa tu lo guardavi negli occhi e gli dicevi di AMARLO, e facevate l'amore , e non sesso foresto, e anzi, che lo "avresti amato per sempre" non sono cose che si dicono tanto per dire, (o si?) perchè magari LUI (tuo marito) potrebbe averci creduto.
Ah! e magari gli avrai anche detto: "se mi tradisci, bla,bla,bla"

l'avesse fatto mio marito non so come avrei reagito: 
Quest' affermazione è una palla grande come una casa, sai benissimo a come avresti reagito, tutta al più non sai a come si stà a essere traditi, e questo non lo auguro a nessuno.

Ma Voi che avete tradito a piene mani, cinque minuti, dico, per soli cinque minuti al posto di chi era a casa pensandovi degne della fiducia, lo avete mai fatto? e se si, a quale conclusione siete giunte?

Dopo che si è stati traditi (da mogli, amici, parenti ecc.)  non è cosi semplice pensare che le persone siano tutte per bene, anzi. E più facile pensarlo se si è traditori.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per complessi di inferiorità?





Alispezzate ha detto:


> Non mi pare di aver parlato di complessi di inferiorità ma è semplicemente cosi. C'è chi inganna e chi è ingannato, uno è attivo e l'altro è passivo.





Illuso ha detto:


> Si chiama "tradimento", porca di quella miseria, ( per chi non lo sapesse, o fà finta di non saperlo) è una cosa brutta, se tuo marito ti dichiara tutto il suo Amore, e fino a poco tempo fa tu lo guardavi negli occhi e gli dicevi di AMARLO, e facevate l'amore , e non sesso foresto, e anzi, che lo "avresti amato per sempre" non sono cose che si dicono tanto per dire, (o si?) perchè magari LUI (tuo marito) potrebbe averci creduto.
> Ah! e magari gli avrai anche detto: "se mi tradisci, bla,bla,bla"
> 
> l'avesse fatto mio marito non so come avrei reagito:
> ...


Ecco cosa intendo per complessi di inferiorità: questa visione distorta per cui uno gode e l'altro subisce. 
Io stavo parlando del rapporto tra amanti, tra jane e il suo amico. 
Il seguito della discussione non fa che dimostrarmi che molto spesso siamo noi a sentirci vittime di raggiri, tradimenti, imbrogli, bersagli della cattiveria altrui inflitta in modo scientifico e pianificato.
Rileggendo molte delle risposte emerge questo: io, povero/a ingenuo/a amo e mi fido, l'altra persona( sia essa il partner ufficiale o l'amante) mi usa per i suoi nefandi scopi.

Ma dove viviamo? In un feuilleton ottocentesco?

Ripeto: in caso di relazione extraconiugale o comunque clandestina basterebbe usare la bocca solo per baciarsi e per altre cose che è opportuno non trascrivere pubblicamente, invece di parlare, parlare, parlare...................


----------



## Illuso (16 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco cosa intendo per complessi di inferiorità: questa visione distorta per cui uno gode e l'altro subisce.
> Io stavo parlando del rapporto tra amanti, tra jane e il suo amico.
> Il seguito della discussione non fa che dimostrarmi che molto spesso siamo noi a sentirci vittime di raggiri, tradimenti, imbrogli, bersagli della cattiveria altrui inflitta in modo scientifico e pianificato.
> Rileggendo molte delle risposte emerge questo: io, povero/a ingenuo/a amo e mi fido, l'altra persona( sia essa il partner ufficiale o l'amante) mi usa per i suoi nefandi scopi.
> ...


Oh! stellina, ottocento un caspio, guarda che se ti vuoi slinguazzare il resto del mondo, e non tradire nessuno basta che rimani da sola o quanto meno avverti il tuo partner che sei di ampie vedute e che di tanto in tanto non disdegni una sana scopata foresta,  e il problema non si pone, e per chi invece non lo fa e/o fa credere di essere una personcina a modo ha sicuramente un grave complesso che non è magari di inferiorità, ma è molto peggio.


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Oh! stellina, ottocento un caspio, guarda che se ti vuoi slinguazzare il resto del mondo, e non tradire nessuno basta che rimani da sola o quanto meno avverti il tuo partner che sei di ampie vedute e che di tanto in tanto non disdegni una sana scopata foresta,  e il problema non si pone, e per chi invece non lo fa e/o fa credere di essere una personcina a modo ha sicuramente un grave complesso che non è magari di inferiorità, ma è molto peggio.



Basta dichiararsi "coppie aperte" e si risolve la questione  senza se, e senza ma, con lealta', questo E' fair play  .


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Oh! stellina, ottocento un caspio, guarda che se ti vuoi slinguazzare il resto del mondo, e non tradire nessuno basta che rimani da sola o quanto meno avverti il tuo partner che sei di ampie vedute e che di tanto in tanto non disdegni una sana scopata foresta,  e il problema non si pone, e per chi invece non lo fa e/o fa credere di essere una personcina a modo ha sicuramente un grave complesso che non è magari di inferiorità, ma è molto peggio.


Ma noi siamo in un 3d specifio, che riguarda un caso specifico, una donna che single non è....
Si cerca di analizzare e consigliare e esprimersi all'interno del caso in questione, non è che dicendo " una che vuol fare certe cose deve restare da sola" le hai dato chissà che consiglio.


----------



## Alispezzate (16 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma noi siamo in un 3d specifio, che riguarda un caso specifico, una donna che single non è....
> Si cerca di analizzare e consigliare e esprimersi all'interno del caso in questione, non è che dicendo " una che vuol fare certe cose deve restare da sola" le hai dato chissà che consiglio.


Innanzitutto mi devi spiegare la visione distorta ed ottocentesca, perchè non ci sono visioni o persone distorte quanto piuttosto situazioni, semmai. Ci sono persone che soffrono o che soffriranno, perchè umiliate, prese in giro, solo per colpa di chi non conosce la parola "rispetto". Nessuno ha tolto dalla scena jane e il suo amante, piuttosto le stiamo dicendo che se sta male se l'è voluto e che per quanto la possiamo consigliare, mi dispiace, non saranno parole di conforto ma parole che le faranno capire quanto è grave quello che sta facendo, che deve asciugarsi i suoi occhioni belli e che deve tirare fuori le palle per prendere una cavolo di decisione, prima che si facciano tutti male.


----------



## Illuso (16 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma noi siamo in un 3d specifio, che riguarda un caso specifico, una donna che single non è....
> Si cerca di analizzare e consigliare e esprimersi all'interno del caso in questione, non è che dicendo " una che vuol fare certe cose deve restare da sola" le hai dato chissà che consiglio.


Sono due giorni che su questo 3d siamo ot.....mò sarà colpa mia
Dopo che il disastro è compiuto, il consiglio che mi sento di dare a jane81 è (tanto per cambiar sempre lo stesso): comunque vada, qualsiasi cosa succeda non fare mai sapere a tuo marito quello hai fatto, MAI.


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=163s9iBkNQg



​


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco cosa intendo per complessi di inferiorità: questa visione distorta per cui uno gode e l'altro subisce.
> Io stavo parlando del rapporto tra amanti, tra jane e il suo amico.
> Il seguito della discussione non fa che dimostrarmi che molto spesso siamo noi a sentirci vittime di raggiri, tradimenti, imbrogli, bersagli della cattiveria altrui inflitta in modo scientifico e pianificato.
> Rileggendo molte delle risposte emerge questo: io, povero/a ingenuo/a amo e mi fido, l'altra persona( sia essa il partner ufficiale o l'amante) mi usa per i suoi nefandi scopi.
> ...


Donna zitta!
Che se perdi la testa, poi soffri


----------



## cleo81 (16 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, qui vengono per o più donne fesse il cuo amante le ha detto che le ama ma non può avere una vita con lei, non pensare che tutti siano il tuo amante oppure te che stai con uno solo per i suoi begli occhioni!!! Smettila di mettere tutto nella tua versione di amante, quieste donne sono innamorate di pezzi di merda e centra poco l'avere l'amante come un trombamico, perchè il tuo è stato un trmbamico da tardoni.
> Ah farfalla, i tuo aveva intuito che potevi essere buona anche senza paroline gentili...se avesse solo avuto il sentore che dovesse essere diverso lo sarebbe stato, tutto dipende dalla persona che si ha davanti e su *questo  me lo disse uno che diventò l'amante di 54 ragazze diverse*. Devi essere quello che loro vogliono o quello di cui hanno bisogno, poi sono le donne a farsi dei grandi viaggi!* E se  quello si è scopato 54 ragazze occupate per dimostrare che tutte le donne sono zoccolette  *(era una sua prova personale e si ricredette alla fine) dovrebbe avere un ampio ventaglio di ppossibilità, no? Adesso con lui è difficile uscire, ci sono un sacco di ragazze che lo odiano.


Uauauauauu!!!!
Ma cosa tocca sentire!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, qui vengono per o più donne fesse il cuo amante le ha detto che le ama ma non può avere una vita con lei, non pensare che tutti siano il tuo amante oppure te che stai con uno solo per i suoi begli occhioni!!! Smettila di mettere tutto nella tua versione di amante, quieste donne sono innamorate di pezzi di merda e centra poco l'avere l'amante come un trombamico, perchè il tuo è stato un trmbamico da tardoni.
> Ah farfalla, i tuo aveva intuito che potevi essere buona anche senza paroline gentili...se avesse solo avuto il sentore che dovesse essere diverso lo sarebbe stato, tutto dipende dalla persona che si ha davanti e su questo  me lo disse uno che diventò l'amante di 54 ragazze diverse. Devi essere quello che loro vogliono o quello di cui hanno bisogno, poi sono le donne a farsi dei grandi viaggi! E se  quello si è scopato 54 ragazze occupate per dimostrare che tutte le donne sono zoccolette  (era una sua prova personale e si ricredette alla fine) dovrebbe avere un ampio ventaglio di ppossibilità, no? Adesso con lui è difficile uscire, ci sono un sacco di ragazze che lo odiano.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_KXLZNZrCA


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> jane, io non posso permettermmi il lusso che tu hai di fare un colpo di testa, non sono così ricco e così spensierato da potermelo permettere!
> Jane sono felicissimo per te se hai una ita così liscia che ti ha permesso questo, ma fidati chi davvero ha problemi di queste puttanate da amanti se ne fotte alla grande!
> Si, non è amore ma un calesse, bellissimo pposso dirti, ma sai cosa succederà dopo? Con lui potevi avewre una bella amicizia, come ho io con una mia amica ed il sesso ha rovintato tutto quello che poteva essere, tu non potrai mai avere un amico uomo, perchè non hai la forza per capire cosa sia l'amicizia tra uomo e donna e così lui ed è quanto di più triste possa esistere.


Si va là...
Ascolta una cosa:
è la donna a decidere, ok?
Una donna ha già deciso in primis se le piacerebbe o meno finire a letto con un'uomo. 
Magari la frenano i tabù. Del tipo sei l'uomo di un'altra.
Mettiamo che una ha deciso, tu uomo, non hai scampo. L'unica via è la fuga. Tu Daniele ti senti troppo in una botte di ferro e ciò mi fa pensare che in realtà hai paura di loro le donne.
L'amicizia tra uomo e donna è impossibile se tu vedi in loro solo ipotetiche vittime da sesso. Questo pregiudica tutto inizialmente perchè vizia i discorsi. Posso dirti che esistono donne per cui il mio affetto è profondissimo, ma non mi è MAI venuto in mente di finirci a letto, altre di cui non me ne poteva fregare di meno, e non so neppure io come ci sono finito a letto. Il problema delle donne (IMHO) è questo: ci sono quelle razionali e sfegatate che sanno scindere un'atto fisico dal cuore e quelle che scoprono solo dopo, solo dopo, di non essere capaci di non metterci il cuore. 

Oppure altro caso, si scherza e si gioca, ehi ti va di scopare? Ok dai, tanto nessuno lo verrà mai a sapere. Ok, il giorno dopo ognuno va per la sua strada e ci si dimentica. Fu molto appagante? NO. Te lo dico visto retrospettivamente, certo in certe età e situazioni, sembrava figo, cavoli ho sedotto una tipa, che gloriosa impresa, mi immaginavo una cosa stratosferica e invece nel durante, nel mentre ero lì che pompavo e mi dicevo: Ma che cazzo ci sto a fare con sta qua? Ma chi è? Ma chi la conosce? Ma mi piace? E mi assaliva quel terribile mio complesso di estraneità. Lei che ti dice, " Ci rivediamo?" e io, " No". Tutto finisce lì.

Ma che capita Daniele caro, se due finiscono a letto, e si toccano dentro? Il giorno dopo hanno il cuore in subbuglio. 
Ho capito che il sesso in sè non lega, non crea dipendenza, anzi è come uno sfogo, magari a me, fa una compassione infinita vedere una donna che usa il sesso, pur di avere un briciolo di amore, di calore umano, di considerazione da un'uomo. 
Ma se si fa l'amore, cavoli dopo sei tutto sconbussolato.
Ti dici, ma porco cane, come faccio? NOn posso stare senza questa persona. 

Daniele, quante storie leggi qui dentro di uomini messi in certi casini? Poche eh? 

Quindi adesso jane è in conflitto e confusione, ok?
Forse il ceffone della matraini suona così, amica mia, fammi un piacere, non metterci il cuore, che poi soffri come un cane, e non ne vale MAI la pena.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, si vede che tu degli uomini non conosci niente e li poni sul tuo livello di comprensione. Tutta la magia, tutta la chimica che dici alcuni sono capaci di farla provare al comando e quel "ti amo" diventa solo un sigillo delle grandi scopate che si faranno dopo. Tutta la strada diventa in discesa dopo, alcune donne si fanno trattare persino da mignotte, ma mai dirglelo!
> Farfalla, tu sottovaluti i maestri della truffa.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E tu sottovaluti il cuore delle donne, sul serio eh?
Daniele finiscila, strucca strucca, sai cosa ti brucia, che lei, in quel mentre, ha preferito un'altro a te. Tutto lì.
Ma ti giuro che ce ne ho messo eh per convincermi che in fondo ho scritto la mia piccola pagina scopereccia...
Sai ho sempre pensato che tutti gli uomini del mondo trombino meglio di me, e ho sempre sperato che le mie amiche non se ne accorgessero...
Eheheheeheh...caro pincettino, tu vai bene, sei dolce, si...ma sai...una donna ha bisogno di altro eh? Pincettino...tu fai i bacini e le coccole, noi donne, abbiamo bisogno di essere prese e sbattute, pincettino vuoi mettere il piacere di sentirsi usate?

Cosa ci vuoi fare Daniele, loro trovano uno che le pompi bene e non capiscono più niente...

Pincettino, insomma, se tu ce l'avessi come Rocco, ti amerei, il tuo cosino lì mi fa solo ridere, non posso amarti...


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E tu sottovaluti il cuore delle donne, sul serio eh?
> Daniele finiscila, strucca strucca, sai cosa ti brucia, che lei, in quel mentre, ha preferito un'altro a te. Tutto lì.


Purtroppo per te no, io sto male perchè lei con quattro azioni differenti in seguito una all'altra (non solo il tradimento) mi ha fatto rendere conto che anche se dai piene informazioni ad una persona su alcune cose che potrebbero farti male (ed in effetti lei non ha mai detto che non sapeva che mi avrebbe fatto del male, ma non sapeva che avrei cercato di uccidermi, quello non lo sapeva) quelle persone perchè esseri evidentemente inferiori se ne fottono altamente delle persone che possono uccidere. 
Io adesso amo la mia ragazza ma tendenzialmente odio le donne, mi danno fastidio e nella mia vita farò sempre in  modo di non avere mai una collega che abbia a che fare qualcosa con me
Jane, tu sei come staresti se fossi tradita, tu lo sai benissimo, quindi c'è un modo per troncare con il tuo amante, semplicemente dire di no! Ma cazzo, il sesso per le donne è così importante da giustificare tutto?
Per me uomo no!


----------



## jane81 (17 Ottobre 2010)

Jane, tu sei come staresti se fossi tradita, tu lo sai benissimo, quindi c'è un modo per troncare con il tuo amante, semplicemente dire di no! Ma cazzo, il sesso per le donne è così importante da giustificare tutto?
Per me uomo no![/QUOTE]

certo ke lo so, come ho + volte detto quello ke ho fatto non è giustificabile, perdonabile. ma pensi veramente che io sia andata a letto con lui solo xkè mi ha fatto qualche complimento?? solo xkè avevo l'ormone impazzito??? io sono in un mare di confusione, pensavo che l'amore per mio marito fosse forte, che non avrei mai amato e desiderato nessun altro, ma cacchio nn è solo sesso. dimmi che sono una poco di buono, dimmi ciò che vuoi, anche che sono stata superficiale, ma nn dirmi che ci vado solo x sesso, non mi conosci, non sai come mi sento, non sai cosa provo.


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2010)

Jane, dici le stesse cose di tutte le fesse che si sono trombate gli amanti. Tu sei solo sesso per lui, è ovvio, se no non starebbe con l'alra no? Si vede che tu ecciti la sua fantasia ed ha voluto in passato voler fare un giro di giostra e gli è piaciuto, ma tu vorresti avere un rapporto con un uomo che segue ad averlo con te perchè lo fai sentire doppiamente uomo? Un figo? Perchè ti abbbassi a tanto?
Tu non ami quello, ma vuoi credere di amarlo per  sentirti meno sporca, come fanno tutte, perchè la maggior parte delle donne si sentono sporche se fanno solo sesso!!! Ma facendo così smetti di amare tuo marito!
Ma dai, non è ovvio che tu ti sei convinta di non saper cosa provare per sentirti almeno meglio, ammettilo, la prima volta non era amore, non era null'altro che una sana scopata senza pensiero sul dopo, su quelle che sarebbero state le conseguenze e quello doveva permanere!
Torna a casa e manda un messaggio a lui e digli semplicemente di far finta che tu sia morta, poi metti il suo numero di cellulare sulla black list del tuo cellulare ed inzia a vivere, soffrirai un poco, ma molto, molto molto meno di quanto credi!

PS: Jane, io sono un bel ragazzo che non ha mai tradito e non ha mai avuto bisogno di farlo, io non ho mai avuto problemi ad avere ragazze attorno nonostante il mio caratteraccio eppure anche se alcune ragazze occupate me la offrivano su un piatto di argento non ho mai ceduto, chiediti perchè il tuo amante è così scarso dal cedere. Pensaci, ti piace tanto stare vicina ad un uomo evidentemente scadente?


----------



## jane81 (17 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Jane, dici le stesse cose di tutte le fesse che si sono trombate gli amanti. Tu sei solo sesso per lui, è ovvio, se no non starebbe con l'alra no? Si vede che tu ecciti la sua fantasia ed ha voluto in passato voler fare un giro di giostra e gli è piaciuto, ma tu vorresti avere un rapporto con un uomo che segue ad averlo con te perchè lo fai sentire doppiamente uomo? Un figo? Perchè ti abbbassi a tanto?
> Tu non ami quello, ma vuoi credere di amarlo per  sentirti meno sporca, come fanno tutte, perchè la maggior parte delle donne si sentono sporche se fanno solo sesso!!! Ma facendo così smetti di amare tuo marito!
> Ma dai, non è ovvio che tu ti sei convinta di non saper cosa provare per sentirti almeno meglio, ammettilo, la prima volta non era amore, non era null'altro che una sana scopata senza pensiero sul dopo, su quelle che sarebbero state le conseguenze e quello doveva permanere!
> Torna a casa e manda un messaggio a lui e digli semplicemente di far finta che tu sia morta, poi metti il suo numero di cellulare sulla black list del tuo cellulare ed inzia a vivere, soffrirai un poco, ma molto, molto molto meno di quanto credi!
> ...



io ho sbagliato all'inizio prima ancora di andarci a letto, perchè mi ero affezionata a lui, gli ho sempre voluto bene,x me non è mai stato solo sesso,neanche la prima volta, non era solo attrazione fisica, e cmq io posso parlare x me non x lui non sono nella sua testa, gli ho sempre detto che credo che lui non sia innamorato di me, che ama la sua ragazza e cmq lo so ke non la lascerà mai. sono solo un'egoista, xkè quando noi parliamo e lui magari sa ke ho discusso con mio marito mi dice di stare tranquilla, che tutto si risolverà! se sa ke va bene mi dice"bene allora l'armonia è tornata"... te l'ho detto daniele, io credo ke a modo suo lui mi voglia bene, di sicuro gli piace far sesso con me. sono una vigliacca xkè non riesco a lasciarlo, xkè voglio sentire la sua voce, la sua risata, xkè quando mi abbraccia io sto bene. anche io non ho mai avuto problemi ad avere ragazzi, parecchi mi hanno fatto la corte e io mai avevo ceduto, ma neanche mi passava x la testa...e ora allora cosa è successo?? il mio cervello sarà andato in tilt..


----------



## Sabina (17 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Jane, dici le stesse cose di tutte le fesse che si sono trombate gli amanti. *Tu sei solo sesso per lui*, è ovvio, se no non starebbe con l'alra no? Si vede che tu ecciti la sua fantasia ed ha voluto in passato voler fare un giro di giostra e gli è piaciuto, ma tu vorresti avere un rapporto con un uomo che segue ad averlo con te perchè lo fai sentire doppiamente uomo? Un figo? Perchè ti abbbassi a tanto?
> Tu non ami quello, ma vuoi credere di amarlo per  sentirti meno sporca, come fanno tutte, perchè la maggior parte delle donne si sentono sporche se fanno solo sesso!!! Ma facendo così smetti di amare tuo marito!
> Ma dai, non è ovvio che tu ti sei convinta di non saper cosa provare per sentirti almeno meglio, ammettilo, la prima volta non era amore, non era null'altro che una sana scopata senza pensiero sul dopo, su quelle che sarebbero state le conseguenze e quello doveva permanere!
> Torna a casa e manda un messaggio a lui e digli semplicemente di far finta che tu sia morta, poi metti il suo numero di cellulare sulla black list del tuo cellulare ed inzia a vivere, soffrirai un poco, ma molto, molto molto meno di quanto credi!
> ...


Forse sbaglio, ma secondo me se una relazione tra amanti continua nel tempo, non è mai solo sesso. Subentrano anche altri sentimenti, altri bisogni. Come diceva il Conte in un altro post, penso che se è solo sesso, solo attrazione fisica, se quando tutto è finito ti ritrovi accanto una persona "estranea", non vedi l'ora di rivestirti e tornartene a casa. E non t'importa nulla di rivederla. Il sesso in se non basta per una relazione tra amanti che dura nel tempo.


----------



## jane81 (17 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Forse sbaglio, ma secondo me se una relazione tra amanti continua nel tempo, non è mai solo sesso. Subentrano anche altri sentimenti, altri bisogni. Come diceva il Conte in un altro post, penso che se è solo sesso, solo attrazione fisica, se quando tutto è finito ti ritrovi accanto una persona "estranea", non vedi l'ora di rivestirti e tornartene a casa. E non t'importa nulla di rivederla. Il sesso in se non basta per una relazione tra amanti che dura nel tempo.




infatti, se fosse solo sesso, una botta e via, avremmo voglia di andarcene ognuno x la sua strada, invece dopo averlo fatto noi rimaniamo abbracciati, andiamo a pranzo insieme, facciamo una passeggiata, e quando ci lasciamo è una tortura, io sarò convinta ma nei suoi occhi io non vedo così tanta malvagità, forse sono io ad essere ottusa  
stiamo insieme da 5 mesi.quando ci vediamo è normale ke all'inizio ci sia una forte passione, ma poi dopo parliamo,magari rifacciamo l'amore altre volte, ma nn solo quello!!!! 2 amanti ke fanno solo sesso nn parlano, scopano solamente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu sei solo sesso per lui, è ovvio, se no non starebbe con l'alra no? .......
> .....Tu non ami quello, ma vuoi credere di amarlo per  sentirti meno sporca





jane81 ha detto:


> ...... gli ho sempre detto che credo che lui non sia innamorato di me, che ama la sua ragazza e cmq lo so ke non la lascerà mai. ......


Buonasera e scusate...ma mi dite dove andate e prendere la sfera di cristallo che legge nel pensiero degli altri?

Magari mi può tornare utile.....


----------



## Sabina (17 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> io ho sbagliato all'inizio prima ancora di andarci a letto, perchè mi ero affezionata a lui, gli ho sempre voluto bene,x me non è mai stato solo sesso,neanche la prima volta, non era solo attrazione fisica, e cmq io posso parlare x me non x lui non sono nella sua testa, gli ho sempre detto che credo che lui non sia innamorato di me, che ama la sua ragazza e cmq lo so ke non la lascerà mai. sono solo un'egoista, xkè quando noi parliamo e lui magari sa ke ho discusso con mio marito mi dice di stare tranquilla, che tutto si risolverà! se sa ke va bene mi dice"bene allora l'armonia è tornata"... te l'ho detto daniele, io credo ke a modo suo lui mi voglia bene, di sicuro gli piace far sesso con me. sono una vigliacca xkè non riesco a lasciarlo, xkè voglio sentire la sua voce, la sua risata, xkè quando mi abbraccia io sto bene. anche io non ho mai avuto problemi ad avere ragazzi, parecchi mi hanno fatto la corte e io mai avevo ceduto, ma neanche mi passava x la testa...e ora allora cosa è successo?? il mio cervello sarà andato in tilt..


Devi guardare dentro te stessa. Evidentemente è un tuo bisogno di novità, di risentirti una donna desiderata. Poi il fatto che sia una cosa che deve restare segreta amplifica notevolmente l'eccitazione e i sentimenti... non sarebbe così se entrambi foste liberi. O vivi la cosa così per quello che ti dà cercando di non farti prendere troppo o, se ti sembra che nel tempo quello che provi sia una cosa importante, ne parli con lui. Mettiti comunque in discussione, cerca di capire cosa vuoi dalla tua vita. Adesso probabilmente è troppo presto perché non sei lucida, sei troppo presa dall'altro. Datti tempo....


----------



## cleo81 (17 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Forse sbaglio, ma secondo me se una relazione tra amanti continua nel tempo, non è mai solo sesso.* Subentrano anche altri sentimenti, altri bisogni. Come diceva il Conte in un altro post, penso che se è solo sesso, solo attrazione fisica, se quando tutto è finito ti ritrovi accanto una persona "estranea", non vedi l'ora di rivestirti e tornartene a casa. E non t'importa nulla di rivederla. *Il sesso in se non basta per una relazione tra amanti che dura nel tempo.*


No, forse non è solo sesso.
Ma probabilmente non è nemmeno amore.


----------



## jane81 (17 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buonasera e scusate...ma mi dite dove andate e prendere la sfera di cristallo che legge nel pensiero degli altri?
> 
> Magari mi può tornare utile.....




vedi chiara, se lui mi dice ke x lui sono importante,che con me è felice, ke mi ama,ma mi dice ke ama anche la sua ragazza e ke nn vuole rovinare il mio matrimonio, io credo e sottolineo credo ke lui mi vuole bene ma è + legato alla fidanzata. io sono quello ke lui ha sempre voluto.la sua ragazza ideale, fisicamente e caratterialmente...e non sto andando nei particolari + intimi


----------



## jane81 (17 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Devi guardare dentro te stessa. Evidentemente è un tuo bisogno di novità, di risentirti una donna desiderata. Poi il fatto che sia una cosa che deve restare segreta amplifica notevolmente l'eccitazione e i sentimenti... non sarebbe così se entrambi foste liberi. O vivi la cosa così per quello che ti dà cercando di non farti prendere troppo o, se ti sembra che nel tempo quello che provi sia una cosa importante, ne parli con lui. Mettiti comunque in discussione, cerca di capire cosa vuoi dalla tua vita. Adesso probabilmente è troppo presto perché non sei lucida, sei troppo presa dall'altro. Datti tempo....




si sono convinta anche io ke in questo momento non sono lucida, ke ho sbagliato a parlare di amore. nn sai cosa darei x stare da sola e riflettere, ma nn posso.


----------



## cleo81 (17 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> vedi chiara, se lui mi dice ke x lui sono importante,che con me è felice, ke mi ama,ma mi dice ke ama anche la sua ragazza e ke nn vuole rovinare il mio matrimonio, io credo e sottolineo credo ke lui mi vuole bene ma è + legato alla fidanzata. io sono quello ke lui ha sempre voluto.la sua ragazza ideale, fisicamente e caratterialmente...e non sto andando nei particolari + intimi


Jane... la situazione ti è piuttosto chiara, mi sembra.
La scelta è tua: o chiudi, e porti avanti al tua famiglia, o continui.
Ma se continui, tutela te stessa e non pensare più all'amore.

Per rispetto di tutti, non dovreste più usare queste parole.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> vedi chiara, se lui mi dice ke x lui sono importante,che con me è felice, ke mi ama,ma mi dice ke ama anche la sua ragazza e ke nn vuole rovinare il mio matrimonio, io credo e sottolineo credo ke lui mi vuole bene ma è + legato alla fidanzata. io sono quello ke lui ha sempre voluto.la sua ragazza ideale, fisicamente e caratterialmente...e non sto andando nei particolari + intimi


Non hai motivo di non credergli, mia cara.
Sicuramente ti dice quelle cose perchè le pensa, le prova....

Ma il punto è un'altro: non dovrebbe dirtele, dovrebbe trattenersi dal farlo.

Perchè di certo così non ti aiuta a essere più lucida e indipendente nelle tue scelte.


----------



## jane81 (17 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Jane... la situazione ti è piuttosto chiara, mi sembra.
> La scelta è tua: o chiudi, e porti avanti al tua famiglia, o continui.
> Ma se continui, tutela te stessa e non pensare più all'amore.
> 
> Per rispetto di tutti, non dovreste più usare queste parole.




scusa cleo non volevo mancare di rispetto a nessuno,basta già il casino ke sto combinando nella mia vita.a me i vostri consigli, accuse,rimproveri ed esperienze mi aiutano a capire, infatti dico ke sono troppo coinvolta e ke devo capire se è qualcosa di + o no


----------



## cleo81 (17 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> scusa cleo non volevo mancare di rispetto a nessuno,basta già il casino ke sto combinando nella mia vita.a me i vostri consigli, accuse,rimproveri ed esperienze mi aiutano a capire, infatti dico ke sono troppo coinvolta e ke devo capire se è qualcosa di + o no


Nel dire rispetto... intendo per te, per il tuo amante, per tuo marito e per la sua fidanzata.
Insomma... di tutti voi.


----------



## cleo81 (17 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> infatti, se fosse solo sesso, una botta e via, avremmo voglia di andarcene ognuno x la sua strada, invece dopo averlo fatto noi rimaniamo abbracciati, andiamo a pranzo insieme, facciamo una passeggiata, e quando ci lasciamo è una tortura, io sarò convinta ma nei suoi occhi io non vedo così tanta malvagità, forse sono io ad essere ottusa
> stiamo insieme da 5 mesi.quando ci vediamo è normale ke all'inizio ci sia una forte passione, ma poi dopo parliamo,magari rifacciamo l'amore altre volte, ma nn solo quello!!!! *2 amanti ke fanno solo sesso nn parlano, scopano solamente*


Mmm... non credo proprio che sia così. O quantomeno, non è certo una regola.
Il sesso è un collante assai forte, e se c'è una grande intesa ed intimità può essere scambiato per molto altro.

E poi... quello che fanno, pensano e dicono gli amanti quando sono insieme... mica lo scrivono sui giornali, eh? 
Son cose private...


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2010)

Allora, lui non ti ama certamente al 100%, lui è semplicemente un ragazzo stupido, ma non stupido e basta, ma uno di quelli che non sa la differenza tra fischi e fiaschi, che lo rende uno stupido dalla nascita. Non puoi amare una persona e dire di amarne un'altra di più. Una seconda donna che ti coccola ti fa sentire stupendamente bene devi rendertene conto e tu lo fai sentire felice, ma non perchè sei tu, ma perchè sei l'altra, quella in più! Lui dentro se stesso si sente un adone e ti ama per come lo fai sentire. Ma se tu non fossi l'amante non ti amerebbe per nulla, non saresti l'optional in più.
Comunque può essere solo sesso per un uomo anche per 10 anni, posso dirti che la mia ragazza ha fatto sesso con alcuni fissi per anni prima di conoscere me e il tutto è rimasto sesso, quindi per anni può permanere sesso.
Io ti consiglio solo una cosa, no abituarti alla merda che hai attorno, o ne esci o non fai cadere nella merda anche tuo marito, è il momento per te di scegliere e fidati lo smollare il mollaccione che ti ha scopata forse forse ti farebbe stare da un lato male, ma dall'altro benissimo, sai che coscienza leggera dopo?
Ah! lui ci tiene che vada bene con tuo marito non perchè tu sia felice, perchè se andasse male sarebbe peggio per lui, mettitelo in testa.
Ahhh, donne che credono a tutte le stronzate che gli uomini dicono...l'unica cosa onesta che potete credere è al suo nome...alla età nemmeno più come mi èm capitato di scoprire ultimamente.


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> stiamo insieme da 5 mesi.quando ci vediamo è normale ke all'inizio ci sia una forte passione, ma poi dopo parliamo,magari rifacciamo l'amore altre volte, ma nn solo quello!!!! 2 amanti ke fanno solo sesso nn parlano, scopano solamente


parlano, parlano accidenti se parlano. In questo forum mai un amante ha solo scopato, ma sempre si è scoperto che l'unico legame con l'amante era la scopata, che se mancante avrebbe rotto la magia (non sempre la scopata, ma neppure mai).
Auguri e spero per te nessun figlio con tuo marito, sai com'è!


----------



## Alispezzate (18 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> io sono quello ke lui ha sempre voluto.la sua ragazza ideale, fisicamente e caratterialmente...e non sto andando nei particolari + intimi


Ma dai... e tu gli credi? Se fosse così, non avrebbe un'altra al suo fianco.


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Ma dai... e tu gli credi? Se fosse così, non avrebbe un'altra al suo fianco.


:up: Semplice analisi cristallina.
Ma jane più che altro perchè ti vuoi così male da farti questo male? perchè ti devi reputare buona solo a ricevere qualcosa di sbagliato? Per me questo va approfondito.


----------



## Sabina (18 Ottobre 2010)

Vedrai che con il tempo saprai chiarire i tuoi sentimenti, saprai capire se e' amore o un bisogno diverso. Se sentirai di volere di più ma lui no, ti stancherai delle briciole. Prima di tutto il rispetto di se stesse.


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Vedrai che con il tempo saprai chiarire i tuoi sentimenti, saprai capire se e' amore o un bisogno diverso. Se sentirai di volere di più ma lui no, ti stancherai delle briciole. Prima di tutto il rispetto di se stesse.


Sabina, prima di tutto il rispetto per gli altri, se lei rispettasse se stessa mancando di rispetto sbaglierebbe come sbaglierebbe a non rispettare se stessa e qui manca di rispetto a sè, al marito e alla fidanzata del tizio, un numero piuttosto elevato di persone.


----------



## Sabina (18 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, prima di tutto il rispetto per gli altri, se lei rispettasse se stessa mancando di rispetto sbaglierebbe come sbaglierebbe a non rispettare se stessa e qui manca di rispetto a sè, al marito e alla fidanzata del tizio, un numero piuttosto elevato di persone.


Hai ragione. Ma ci sono situazioni in cui si e' talmente presi che tutto passa in secondo piano... anche il rispetto di se stesse.


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ma ci sono situazioni in cui si e' talmente presi che tutto passa in secondo piano... anche il rispetto di se stesse.


Sabina, quello non si recupera più se non si fa un lungo cammino per recuperare il rispetto degli altri che è stato leso...e se non è possibile una persona deve saper vivere sapendo quello che ha fatto.


----------



## layla (18 Ottobre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ovviamente, fossi in te non complicherei il quadro cercando di fare un figlio adesso con il marito... credo sia saggio non fare questo errore :blank:


 un figlio così no...a pagarne le conseguenze sarebbe in primo luogo lui....
io mi sento di suggeririti di vivere questa passione fin dove arriva, poi chissà, ma di prendere provvedimenti, io non credo ne avrei mai il coraggio....


----------



## layla (18 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Hai ragione che deve riflettere. Può essere che ci sia amore nascosto dietro una passione.
> 
> In questo caso particolare, però, penso a un amore adolescenziale che si sono portati dietro fino all'età adulta... *unito* al fatto di dichiarare amore per un altro, a tutta la confusione che esprime, mi fa dire che non cambia molto che sia vero o presunto amore.
> 
> Sono sensazioni che mi fanno pensare che si è arrivati al dunque, che stanno insieme, come lei stessa aveva pensato più volte anche prima dell'amante, per abitudine, comodità.


 è probabile che sia così, ma è certo che lui lascerebbe la sua ragazza ufficiale?????


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Ottobre 2010)

layla ha detto:


> è probabile che sia così, ma è certo che lui lascerebbe la sua ragazza ufficiale?????



Assolutamente no.

Ma sinceramente, se una ha bisogno della certezza di avere un altro prima di rompere una relazione già  finita, allora direi che deve prima fare un grosso lavoro su se stessa.


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2010)

layla ha detto:


> un figlio così no...a pagarne le conseguenze sarebbe in primo luogo lui....
> io mi sento di suggeririti di vivere questa passione fin dove arriva, poi chissà, ma di prendere provvedimenti, io non credo ne avrei mai il coraggio....


Cioè gli suggerisci di fare la merdaccia??? Complimenti, inizio a pensare come amoremio, che molti traditi (ed alcuni traditori non avvezzi a giustificare i traditori) siano ormai fuori e che il forum sia più o meno in mano a traditori che danno consigli secondo la loro assoluta moralità (cioè totalmente assente)!


----------



## Alispezzate (18 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cioè gli suggerisci di fare la merdaccia??? Complimenti, inizio a pensare come amoremio, che molti traditi (ed alcuni traditori non avvezzi a giustificare i traditori) siano ormai fuori e che il forum sia più o meno in mano a traditori che danno consigli secondo la loro assoluta moralità (cioè totalmente assente)!


Non ti preoccupare, io ci sono ancora :up:


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare, io ci sono ancora :up:


Oh, almeno siamo in due!!!


----------



## layla (19 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, quello non si recupera più se non si fa un lungo cammino per recuperare il rispetto degli altri che è stato leso...e se non è possibile una persona deve saper vivere sapendo quello che ha fatto.


 si...facendo ogni giorno mea culpa.....


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2010)

layla ha detto:


> si...facendo ogni giorno mea culpa.....


Non fustigandosi sia ben chiaro, ma mai dimenticando la estrema merdata che ha fatto e riconrdandosela nei momenti in cui con il proprio carattere potrebbe smaronare decisamente il partner. 
Layala, se un tradimento mi avesse salvato dagli smaronamenti del cicalare della mia prima ragazza, guarda gli avrei mandato dietro 10000 uomini!!!


----------



## Alispezzate (19 Ottobre 2010)

layla ha detto:


> si...facendo ogni giorno mea culpa.....


Io non credo questo, non serve che il traditore pentito si fustighi ogni giorno quanto piuttosto procedere per gradi verso una nuova condizione (SE C'E' LA VOLONTA, si intenda): dapprima deve comprendere pienamente nel corso delle sue esperienze di aver sbagliato quando ha scelto di TRADIRE, accettare di essere così (ammettere di essere stati merdaccia, vigliacchi, codardi, ecc...), senza darsi giustificazioni (es. "tanto ormai ho sbagliato", "mio marito non mi ascoltava", "siamo umani", "è stata la debolezza", "ero innamorato/ ho preso una sbandata" ecc...), e da lì capire cosa serve per migliorare e non fare più del male agli altri perchè tradire è un male bestiale che infliggi ad un'altra persona, un male bestiale da cui ci vuole tempo per riprendersi, è un male bestiale... non so come altro potrei definirlo.


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Io non credo questo, non serve che il traditore pentito si fustighi ogni giorno quanto piuttosto procedere per gradi verso una nuova condizione (SE C'E' LA VOLONTA, si intenda): dapprima deve comprendere pienamente nel corso delle sue esperienze di aver sbagliato quando ha scelto di TRADIRE, accettare di essere così (ammettere di essere stati merdaccia, vigliacchi, codardi, ecc...), senza darsi giustificazioni (es. "tanto ormai ho sbagliato", "mio marito non mi ascoltava", "siamo umani", "è stata la debolezza", "ero innamorato/ ho preso una sbandata" ecc...), e da lì capire cosa serve per migliorare e non fare più del male agli altri perchè tradire è un male bestiale che infliggi ad un'altra persona, un male bestiale da cui ci vuole tempo per riprendersi, è un male bestiale... non so come altro potrei definirlo.


da traditrice non posso che concordare con ciò che dici! Però fino a quando non realizzi perfettamente che il tuo "castello" è costruito sul dolore altrui, fino a quando continui a raccontarti la tua favola di bei sentimenti, vai avanti a testa bassa, per evitare di guardare negli occhi il tuo compagno! E continui a tradirlo. Prova a pensare cos'è che ti ha fatto innamorare di tuo marito e intanto prova a ripartire da lì. Io ho sbagliato... tanto... non è giusto tenere i piedi in due scarpe. E' troppo comodo x noi traditori... ma è facile anche rimanere scalzi!


----------



## layla (20 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> da traditrice non posso che concordare con ciò che dici! Però fino a quando non realizzi perfettamente che il tuo "castello" è costruito sul dolore altrui, fino a quando continui a raccontarti la tua favola di bei sentimenti, vai avanti a testa bassa, per evitare di guardare negli occhi il tuo compagno! E continui a tradirlo. Prova a pensare cos'è che ti ha fatto innamorare di tuo marito e intanto prova a ripartire da lì. Io ho sbagliato... tanto... non è giusto tenere i piedi in due scarpe. E' troppo comodo x noi traditori... ma è facile anche rimanere scalzi!


 Io credo che anche il partner ufficiale tradisca quando c'è fisicamente ma si interessa solo ed esclusivamente ad altro, quando ti tratta da elettrodomestico, e quando, pur facendoglielo notare, lui continua ad infischiarsene.
Anche quello è tradimento, perchè tradisci tutte le aspettative che avevo in te e nel ns rapporto....incoraggiandomi (virgolettato) a trovare altri modi di sentirmi donna...l'ho già detto diverse volte, cio' che mi ha spinto è anche questo..........e che dire di un uomo che, ammette, non ha voglia di fare l'amore con lapropria donna...e che se lo fa...oltre a limitarsi al minimo sindacale in termini di frequenza (1 volta ogni 2-3 mesi), non ha trasporto..............
io credo che bisogna starci nelle situazioni prima di sparare a zero...ok, anche io ho sbagliato perchè alla fine, la persona che ho incontrato non certo mi dà quello di cui ho bisogno.....ma a monte ve l'ho detto, c'è altro


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Ottobre 2010)

layla ha detto:


> Io credo che anche il partner ufficiale tradisca quando c'è fisicamente ma si interessa solo ed esclusivamente ad altro, quando ti tratta da elettrodomestico, e quando, pur facendoglielo notare, lui continua ad infischiarsene.
> Anche quello è tradimento, perchè tradisci tutte le aspettative che avevo in te e nel ns rapporto....incoraggiandomi (virgolettato) a trovare altri modi di sentirmi donna...l'ho già detto diverse volte, cio' che mi ha spinto è anche questo..........e che dire di un uomo che, ammette, non ha voglia di fare l'amore con lapropria donna...e che se lo fa...oltre a limitarsi al minimo sindacale in termini di frequenza (1 volta ogni 2-3 mesi), non ha trasporto..............
> io credo che bisogna starci nelle situazioni prima di sparare a zero...ok, anche io ho sbagliato perchè alla fine, la persona che ho incontrato non certo mi dà quello di cui ho bisogno.....ma a monte ve l'ho detto, c'è altro



Concordo pienamente. Non esiste un solo tipo di tradimento.


----------



## layla (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non fustigandosi sia ben chiaro, ma mai dimenticando la estrema merdata che ha fatto e riconrdandosela nei momenti in cui con il proprio carattere potrebbe smaronare decisamente il partner.
> Layala, se un tradimento mi avesse salvato dagli smaronamenti del cicalare della mia prima ragazza, guarda gli avrei mandato dietro 10000 uomini!!!


 Sai cos'è? tu spari a zero ma non devi fare di tutt'erba un fascio...ci sono situazioni e situazioni...ci sono le volte in cui si tradisce per farlo, altre in cui ci si illude di trovare fuori quello che si desidera e non si ha piu'...ora, io non so la tua storia, io so la mia, ma...non è sempre un'"estrema merdata"!!!!!!
non sempre...........


----------



## Daniele (20 Ottobre 2010)

layla ha detto:


> Io credo che anche il partner ufficiale tradisca quando c'è fisicamente ma si interessa solo ed esclusivamente ad altro, quando ti tratta da elettrodomestico, e quando, pur facendoglielo notare, lui continua ad infischiarsene.
> Anche quello è tradimento, perchè tradisci tutte le aspettative che avevo in te e nel ns rapporto....incoraggiandomi (virgolettato) a trovare altri modi di sentirmi donna...


Cazzate, solo cazzate ed anche tu lo sai. Tu se ci stavi male uscivi dal raspporto con tuo marito, mentre ci sei rimasta dimostrando solo di essere una palle mosce che non è capace di lasciare lo schifo che dice di avere in casa se non ha il supporto di un altro.
Sai che la mia ex invece diceva l'esatto opposto, che io ero troppo perfetto, che le davo tutto e voleva essere trattata un poco più da elettrodomestico?
Lascia tuo marito, ma se lui sta male non centra un cazzo quello che devi sentirti donna e via dicendo, perchè non ci si sente donna assumendo vitamina C da altri. (o uomini assumendo vitamina F da altre)


----------



## Daniele (20 Ottobre 2010)

layla ha detto:


> Sai cos'è? tu spari a zero ma non devi fare di tutt'erba un fascio...ci sono situazioni e situazioni...ci sono le volte in cui si tradisce per farlo, altre in cui ci si illude di trovare fuori quello che si desidera e non si ha piu'...ora, io non so la tua storia, io so la mia, ma...non è sempre un'"estrema merdata"!!!!!!
> non sempre...........


E' sempre una estrema merdata svendere quello che si è per attimi di illusione.


----------



## Daniele (20 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente. Non esiste un solo tipo di tradimento.


Senzasperanze, qualunque motivo c'è per cui si tradisce non vale il tradimento in sè, non lo rende meno schifoso. Chi tradisce è una persona schifosa, in tutti i campi in cui esiste il tradimento, in lavoro una persona così viene chiamata viscida, dovrebbe esserlo per tutti i campi.
Qundi la parola giusta per definire ogni tipo di traditore è che è "viscido"
Chi è disposto a sposare questa definizione per se stesso?


----------



## layla (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non fustigandosi sia ben chiaro, ma mai dimenticando la estrema merdata che ha fatto e riconrdandosela nei momenti in cui con il proprio carattere potrebbe smaronare decisamente il partner.
> Layala, se un tradimento mi avesse salvato dagli smaronamenti del cicalare della mia prima ragazza, guarda gli avrei mandato dietro 10000 uomini!!!





Daniele ha detto:


> E' sempre una estrema merdata svendere quello che si è per attimi di illusione.


 verso se stessi al max ma non verso gli altri....
e quella è una questione solo personale


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Senzasperanze, qualunque motivo c'è per cui si tradisce non vale il tradimento in sè, non lo rende meno schifoso. Chi tradisce è una persona schifosa, in tutti i campi in cui esiste il tradimento, in lavoro una persona così viene chiamata viscida, dovrebbe esserlo per tutti i campi.
> Qundi la parola giusta per definire ogni tipo di traditore è che è "viscido"
> Chi è disposto a sposare questa definizione per se stesso?



Ok.
Se ogni traditore è viscido, per me è viscido pure chi tradisce estraniandosi completamente dal matrimonio pure senza andare a letto con qualcun altro. Va bene?
Chi dice che questo giustifichi un tradimento fisico? Che lo renda meno brutto? Nè però un tradimento fisico rende meno brutto il tradimento emotivo.


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

layla ha detto:


> Io credo che anche il partner ufficiale tradisca quando c'è fisicamente ma si interessa solo ed esclusivamente ad altro, quando ti tratta da elettrodomestico, e quando, pur facendoglielo notare, lui continua ad infischiarsene.
> Anche quello è tradimento, perchè tradisci tutte le aspettative che avevo in te e nel ns rapporto....incoraggiandomi (virgolettato) a trovare altri modi di sentirmi donna...l'ho già detto diverse volte, cio' che mi ha spinto è anche questo..........e che dire di un uomo che, ammette, non ha voglia di fare l'amore con lapropria donna...e che se lo fa...oltre a limitarsi al minimo sindacale in termini di frequenza (1 volta ogni 2-3 mesi), non ha trasporto..............
> io credo che bisogna starci nelle situazioni prima di sparare a zero...ok, anche io ho sbagliato perchè alla fine, la persona che ho incontrato non certo mi dà quello di cui ho bisogno.....ma a monte ve l'ho detto, c'è altro


ogni storia è diversa, ogni persona è diversa e sente e reagisce in modo diverso, io per prima ho scelto di tradire, però... hai pensato che potevi parlare con tuo marito, dirgli che lo desideravi di più, farti avanti anche te (cosa che mi rimproverava sempre il mio!!!) Partendo dal presupposto che anch'io sono una traditrice (xchè il passato volente o dolente non lo cancelli!) non è l'unica soluzione il tradimento...


----------



## Daniele (20 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ok.
> Se ogni traditore è viscido, per me è viscido pure chi tradisce estraniandosi completamente dal matrimonio pure senza andare a letto con qualcun altro. Va bene?
> Chi dice che questo giustifichi un tradimento fisico? Che lo renda meno brutto? Nè però un tradimento fisico rende meno brutto il tradimento emotivo.


Stai arrampicandoti sugli specchi e sai perchè? perchè anche se non hai parlato di te si evince che sei una traditreice che da le colpe ad altri, perchè vorresti sentirti capita da chi è nella tua stessa barca ma chi da traditrice ne è davvero uscito non ti darà mai e poi mai ragione in questa follia.
Quindi se una persona ti offendesse tu prenderesti un coltello e lo uccideresti senza colpo ferire solo perchè tu hai preso la cosa come un attacco mortale alla tua persona. Ma dai, non dire baggianate ed impara che viscido è chi l'azione la fa sul serio e non chi si immagina potrebbe essere considerata come quella azione. Se una persona non ti da le attenzioni che per te sono obbligate non è colpa sua se tu non sai parlare, se tu sei forse muta e se forse se anche parli dici cose intendendone altre perchè l'altro divrebbe capire, cosa è questa se non follia allo stato puro?
Basta con queste colpe del tradito e le frasi in cui si fa intuire che se uno è tradito la colpa sarà sua in qualche modo.
Basta, non se ne puòpiùdi questi traditori autoassolventi e colpevolisti verso altri che non hanno fatto le loro puttanate.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Stai arrampicandoti sugli specchi e sai perchè? perchè anche se non hai parlato di te si evince che sei una traditreice che da le colpe ad altri, perchè vorresti sentirti capita da chi è nella tua stessa barca ma chi da traditrice ne è davvero uscito non ti darà mai e poi mai ragione in questa follia.
> *Quindi se una persona ti offendesse tu prenderesti un coltello e lo uccideresti senza colpo ferire solo perchè tu hai preso la cosa come un attacco mortale alla tua persona*. Ma dai, non dire baggianate ed impara che viscido è chi l'azione la fa sul serio e non chi si immagina potrebbe essere considerata come quella azione. Se una persona non ti da le attenzioni che per te sono obbligate non è colpa sua se tu non sai parlare, se tu sei forse muta e se forse se anche parli dici cose intendendone altre perchè l'altro divrebbe capire, cosa è questa se non follia allo stato puro?
> Basta con queste colpe del tradito e le frasi in cui si fa intuire che se uno è tradito la colpa sarà sua in qualche modo.
> Basta, non se ne puòpiùdi questi traditori autoassolventi e colpevolisti verso altri che non hanno fatto le loro puttanate.



Quello sei tu


----------



## Daniele (20 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quello sei tu


E no, quella sei tu che dici che bisogna guardare il contesto e via dicendo. Non c'è scusante, ad una azion e riprovevole non c'è scusante possibile!
Io da chi mi ha fatto del male pretendo solo scuse a prescindere che possano umiliarla queste scuse dentro e che possa vere grossi problemi con se stessa, ma non me ne fotte un cavolo.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E no, quella sei tu che dici che bisogna guardare il contesto e via dicendo. *Non c'è scusante*, ad una azion e riprovevole non c'è scusante possibile!
> Io da chi mi ha fatto del male pretendo solo scuse a prescindere che possano umiliarla queste scuse dentro e che possa vere grossi problemi con se stessa, ma non me ne fotte un cavolo.



Non ho detto che ci sono scusanti. Ho detto che una brutta azione non annulla la brutta azione dell'altro/a. E che ci sono diversi tipi di tradimento. Mi pare diverso. A te no?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E no, quella sei tu che dici che bisogna guardare il contesto e via dicendo. Non c'è scusante, ad una azion e riprovevole non c'è scusante possibile!
> Io da chi mi ha fatto del male pretendo solo scuse a prescindere che possano umiliarla queste scuse dentro e che possa vere grossi problemi con se stessa, ma non me ne fotte un cavolo.


Quindi se una ti tradisce e poi ti chiedo scusa tu la perdoni........
Mah..........
Pensavo che almeno almeno ci volesse la Ferrari:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se una ti tradisce e poi ti chiedo scusa tu la perdoni........
> Mah..........
> Pensavo che almeno almeno ci volesse la Ferrari:carneval:


Insomma Farfalla, non mettergli in bocca parole non sue!
Mica ha detto che la perdona.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Insomma Farfalla, non mettergli in bocca parole non sue!
> Mica ha detto che la perdona.


Bè perchè non dovrei?
Lui lo fa continuamente
Io scrivo una cosa, lui ne legge un'altra e poi ne commenta un'altra ancora. Sono una che ci mette un po' a capire, ma quando capisce, si adegua


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Stai arrampicandoti sugli specchi e sai perchè? perchè anche se non hai parlato di te si evince che sei una traditreice che da le colpe ad altri, perchè vorresti sentirti capita da chi è nella tua stessa barca ma chi da traditrice ne è davvero uscito non ti darà mai e poi mai ragione in questa follia.
> Quindi se una persona ti offendesse tu prenderesti un coltello e lo uccideresti senza colpo ferire solo perchè tu hai preso la cosa come un attacco mortale alla tua persona. Ma dai, non dire baggianate ed impara che viscido è chi l'azione la fa sul serio e non chi si immagina potrebbe essere considerata come quella azione. Se una persona non ti da le attenzioni che per te sono obbligate non è colpa sua se tu non sai parlare, se tu sei forse muta e se forse se anche parli dici cose intendendone altre perchè l'altro divrebbe capire, cosa è questa se non follia allo stato puro?
> Basta con queste colpe del tradito e le frasi in cui si fa intuire che se uno è tradito la colpa sarà sua in qualche modo.
> Basta, non se ne puòpiùdi questi traditori autoassolventi e colpevolisti verso altri che non hanno fatto le loro puttanate.


secondo me manca un concetto nel mezzo... quando uno tradisce (a meno che non sia un traditore incallibile che non riesce a non correre dietro a qualsiasi gonna/pantalone) ha sempre un motivo alle spalle, che comunque non giustifica il tradimento! Nel senso che se non hai un problema non penseresti mai di tradire il tuo compagno, poi che il problema sia solo tuo mentale o ti manchi qualcosa che il tuo compagno non ti da, non giustifica la soluzione scelta del tradimento! Chi si pente (come me) senza capire quale problema c'era, come ho fatto io la prima volta, sicuramente ci ricadrà, perchè il problema non l'ha risolto! Non vogliamo dare la colpa ai nostri compagni se abbiamo tradito, ma se invece di tradirli li lasciassimo ti andrebbe bene? Sarebbe colpa loro la nostra sofferenza? Xchè il punto è questo! Non è giusto tradire per risolvere il problema, ma non è corretto nemmeno dire che il problema non esiste!!!


----------



## Daniele (20 Ottobre 2010)

Allora, partiamo dal presupposto che una persona non deve nulla all'altra e che quello che pensiamo ci debba al di fuori delle promesse vincolanti del matrimonio sono tutte menate nostre e solo nostre. Come si fa dire che una persona tradisce se tradisce le aspettative dell'altro? Tania sono daccordo con te che alcune cose possano portare ad una crisi che può essere però superata, ma il tradimento è la non soluzione sbagliata e che porta conseguenze gravosissime. Mi chiedo se Senzasperanza sarebbe così possibilista se si fosse trovata dall'altra parte un uomo che diceva "vedi, non mi desideravi come io volevo e quindi ho risolto la cosa con un'altra...una persona in questi casi finisce a prendersi uno schiaffo e via anche se prima diceva il contrario.
Io al contrario di quello che si pensa sono stato calmo e fermo nello scoprire il tradimento e sai che cosa ho ricevuto come premio del mio bel comportamento? Problemi e solo problemi.
Ed uno ci ignora, e l'altro ci da una mano di troppo, l'altro non ci desidera abbastanza e l'altro ancora pensa solo a quello. Dai, diamo un poco di corposità alle colpe per un tradimento, l'unica che vedo è che l'altra persona sia un violento, ma sinceramente...perchè non separarsi per evitare anche il dolore?


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Stai arrampicandoti sugli specchi e sai perchè? perchè anche se non hai parlato di te si evince che sei una traditreice che da le colpe ad altri, perchè vorresti sentirti capita da chi è nella tua stessa barca ma chi da traditrice ne è davvero uscito non ti darà mai e poi mai ragione in questa follia.
> Quindi se una persona ti offendesse tu prenderesti un coltello e lo uccideresti senza colpo ferire solo perchè tu hai preso la cosa come un attacco mortale alla tua persona. Ma dai, non dire baggianate ed impara che viscido è chi l'azione la fa sul serio e non chi si immagina potrebbe essere considerata come quella azione. Se una persona non ti da le attenzioni che per te sono obbligate non è colpa sua se tu non sai parlare, se tu sei forse muta e se forse se anche parli dici cose intendendone altre perchè l'altro divrebbe capire, cosa è questa se non follia allo stato puro?
> Basta con queste colpe del tradito e le frasi in cui si fa intuire che se uno è tradito la colpa sarà sua in qualche modo.
> Basta, non se ne puòpiùdi questi traditori autoassolventi e colpevolisti verso altri che non hanno fatto le loro puttanate.


Os iusti meditabitur sapientiam 
et lingua eius loquetur iudicium.

Ed a volte pare proprio il pantocratore mignon che striglia chi illascivisce il lassista, lasciandogli lasche briglie e lisciandogli losche scaglie.

Certo che, come chi tiene sempre il pugno chiuso nella morra cinese, ha un terzo di probabilità di secernere la mossa adeguata, qui ed ora pare aver etichettato la sostanza col proprio nome.

Essendo egli esperto del terzo, sotto il quale la propria metà è stata, si staglia come imperioso tutore di questa verità frazionaria e, talora, l'incoccata giunge a bersaglio.

Buona cosa rendergli merito la corretta percentuale di volte.


Beatus vir qui suffert tentationem
quoniam cum probatus fuerit
accipiet coronam vitae.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Allora, partiamo dal presupposto che una persona non deve nulla all'altra e che quello che pensiamo ci debba al di fuori delle promesse vincolanti del matrimonio sono tutte menate nostre e solo nostre*. Come si fa dire che una persona tradisce se tradisce le aspettative dell'altro? Tania sono daccordo con te che alcune cose possano portare ad una crisi che può essere però superata, ma il tradimento è la non soluzione sbagliata e che porta conseguenze gravosissime. Mi chiedo se Senzasperanza sarebbe così possibilista se si fosse trovata dall'altra parte un uomo che diceva "vedi, non mi desideravi come io volevo e quindi ho risolto la cosa con un'altra...una persona in questi casi finisce a prendersi uno schiaffo e via anche se prima diceva il contrario.
> Io al contrario di quello che si pensa sono stato calmo e fermo nello scoprire il tradimento e sai che cosa ho ricevuto come premio del mio bel comportamento? Problemi e solo problemi.
> Ed uno ci ignora, e l'altro ci da una mano di troppo, l'altro non ci desidera abbastanza e l'altro ancora pensa solo a quello. Dai, diamo un poco di corposità alle colpe per un tradimento, l'unica che vedo è che l'altra persona sia un violento, ma sinceramente...perchè non separarsi per evitare anche il dolore?



Giusto per puntualizzare.
Le promesse matrimoniali prevedono oltre alla fedeltà, anche il sostegno morale e materiale.
Mancare questo sostegno quindi *è* un tradimento delle promesse matrimoniali.

Poi, possibilista... perchè mi reputi tale?
Ho detto che chi tradisce si può sentire giustificato?

Io apprezzo moltissimo astonished, che tradito ha detto "questo va al di fuori della mia concezione di matrimonio, grazie se non altro di avermelo detto così che io ho potuto fare la mia scelta. La mia scelta è di rompere. Ciao."
Non direi mai che si *deve *perdonare un tradimento. Leggo troppe storie di dolore lancinante qui dentro per prendere sottogamba la gravità di questo gesto.
Devo dire per forza, però, che il traditore non è autorizzato a provare sentimenti di delusione verso il partner che sta tradendo?
Devo dire per forza che esiste un unico tipo di tradimento?

Scusa, ma no. Tu hai le tue opinioni, io le mie. Certo che ci vengono dalle nostre rispettive storie, e capovolgere una situazione non sempre è possibile. Tu non potresti mai tradire, no? Non puoi metterti col pensiero in una situazione in cui sei il traditore. Ci credo.


----------



## layla (20 Ottobre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> secondo me manca un concetto nel mezzo... quando uno tradisce (a meno che non sia un traditore incallibile che non riesce a non correre dietro a qualsiasi gonna/pantalone) ha sempre un motivo alle spalle, che comunque non giustifica il tradimento! Nel senso che se non hai un problema non penseresti mai di tradire il tuo compagno, poi che il problema sia solo tuo mentale o ti manchi qualcosa che il tuo compagno non ti da, non giustifica la soluzione scelta del tradimento! Chi si pente (come me) senza capire quale problema c'era, come ho fatto io la prima volta, sicuramente ci ricadrà, perchè il problema non l'ha risolto! Non vogliamo dare la colpa ai nostri compagni se abbiamo tradito, ma se invece di tradirli li lasciassimo ti andrebbe bene? Sarebbe colpa loro la nostra sofferenza? Xchè il punto è questo! Non è giusto tradire per risolvere il problema, ma non è corretto nemmeno dire che il problema non esiste!!!


 sono assolutamente d'accordo...ed aggiungo, per quanto mi consta, che talvolta le situazioni sono talmente difficili e piu' grandi da gestire che è difficile affrontarle ed è piu' semplice trovare scorciatoie..sicuramente opinabili....ma tanto, come a me come a tanti, le spese si pagano, anche con gli interessi...ho deciso di tradire, sono stata bene, ora non piu' anzi, il pensiero mi procura le lacrime agli occhi perchè è tutto finito, sto pagando io....ma perchè sparare a zero?


----------



## Daniele (20 Ottobre 2010)

Allora povero l'assassino di mio padre, dovrebbe pur avuto i suoi buoni motivi per ucciderlo, forse forse è colpa di mio padre che lo ha costretto...mettilo adesso a riguardo del tradimento e capirai che il tuo punto di vista è strutturato sulle sabbie mobili.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora povero l'assassino di mio padre, dovrebbe pur avuto i suoi buoni motivi per ucciderlo, forse forse è colpa di mio padre che lo ha costretto...mettilo adesso a riguardo del tradimento e capirai che il tuo punto di vista è strutturato sulle sabbie mobili.


Ma cazzo Daniele ma ti rendi conto di cosa stai paragonando?
Proprio tu che le hai provate entrambe...
Vorresti dirmi che il dolore per la morte di tuo padre è paragonabile al dolore per il tradimento
Ma dai, ti considero un uomo intelligente e spero che tu stia esasperando la situazione solo per farci incazzare.
Peraltro, ci riesci benissimo


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

layla ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo...ed aggiungo, per quanto mi consta, che talvolta le situazioni sono talmente difficili e piu' grandi da gestire che è difficile affrontarle ed è piu' semplice trovare scorciatoie..sicuramente opinabili....ma tanto, come a me come a tanti, le spese si pagano, anche con gli interessi...ho deciso di tradire, sono stata bene, ora non piu' anzi, il pensiero mi procura le lacrime agli occhi perchè è tutto finito, sto pagando io....ma perchè sparare a zero?


ci sono anche momenti in cui non riesci ad affrontarli! Magari se ti accadeva l'anno prima non avresti reagito in quel modo! Non è lo stesso dolore, lo so, anzi posso solo immaginarlo, ma anche chi ha tradito può soffrire e starci male!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora povero l'assassino di mio padre, dovrebbe pur avuto i suoi buoni motivi per ucciderlo, forse forse è colpa di mio padre che lo ha costretto...mettilo adesso a riguardo del tradimento e capirai che il tuo punto di vista è strutturato sulle sabbie mobili.



dici a me? 

Ma come te lo devo dire che non penso che il tradimento sia giustificato... 

E ti consiglio di smetterla di paragonarlo all'omicidio, trovo che tu ti rendi ridicolo.
Le tue parole avrebbero un peso molto più autorevole se tu non eccedessi così, te lo assicuro.


----------



## tania (20 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> dici a me?
> 
> Ma come te lo devo dire che non penso che il tradimento sia giustificato...
> 
> ...




:up::up::up:


----------



## minnie (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Allora povero l'assassino di mio padre, dovrebbe pur avuto i suoi buoni motivi per ucciderlo,* forse forse è colpa di mio padre che lo ha costretto...mettilo adesso a riguardo del tradimento e capirai che il tuo punto di vista è strutturato sulle sabbie mobili.


 questo non lo sapevo, Daniele... il destino con te si è effettivamente accanito...... mi dispiace


----------



## jane81 (20 Ottobre 2010)

io credo ke stiamo esagerando un pochino...ognuno di noi (e meno male) ha le proprie opinioni, o xkè l'ha sempre pensata così o xkè l'esperienza ha portato a determinate idee.
Io per prima ero quella ke giudicavo i traditori come persone viscide, mai avrei pensato ad una cosa del genere. però se nn ti trovi dentro ad una situazione nn la puoi capire bene e giudicare. Quello ke ho fatto me lo porterò dentro a vita, è sbagliato e riprorevole, non so cosa mi sia successo o cosa mi sia passato x la testa, sto parlando di sensazioni, emozioni. 
Non sono giustificabile e nn ho mai scritto ke voglio esserlo, se ho chiesto i vostri pareri è stato solo xkè leggendo alcuni post ho capito ke qualcuno qui aveva più"esperienza", e poi pareri altrui fanno solo bene. 
Fortunatamente riuscirò a stare lontana, x questioni ke nn sto qui a dire, sia da mio marito ke dall'amante, spero solo che questo mi aiuti


----------



## Daniele (20 Ottobre 2010)

Se vi dico che il dolore per la morte di mio padre e dii quell'ultimo tradimento sono alla pari non mi credereste ma è così! Non per il tradimento, ma per la cattiveria che ho dovuto subire e come ho dovuta subirla, per l'essere stato messo in condizione di debolezza e dopom manovrato per stare zitto...così zitto che mi sono chiuso in me stesso al ritorno disastroso da Roma. Io sono stato male perchè non ero a casa e perchè dovevo starmene zitto, se no finiva che ero io lo stronzo che non rispettava la morte di suo nonno. 
Se dico che sono alla pari visto che io li ho subiti entrambi, perchè sono entrambi tradimenti, perchè sono entrambi atti di viltà credetemi e basta, perchè io ho qquesta brutta esperienza alle spalle  e non è assolutamente spiegabile.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se vi dico che il dolore per la morte di mio padre e dii quell'ultimo tradimento sono alla pari non mi credereste ma è così! Non per il tradimento, ma per la cattiveria che ho dovuto subire e come ho dovuta subirla, per l'essere stato messo in condizione di debolezza e dopom manovrato per stare zitto...così zitto che mi sono chiuso in me stesso al ritorno disastroso da Roma. Io sono stato male perchè non ero a casa e perchè dovevo starmene zitto, se no finiva che ero io lo stronzo che non rispettava la morte di suo nonno.
> Se dico che sono alla pari visto che io li ho subiti entrambi, perchè sono entrambi tradimenti, perchè sono entrambi atti di viltà credetemi e basta, perchè io ho qquesta brutta esperienza alle spalle e non è assolutamente spiegabile.


Purtroppo ti credo.


----------



## Daniele (20 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Purtroppo ti credo.


Farfall,a purtroppo tutt'ora piango per come sono diventato, per come non sono più, per quello che in me è morto per la violenza dell'egoismo Avrei solo voluto comprensione, solo un pelo all'ora...ho ricevto solo schiaffi perchè "qualcuno" le aveva detto che il tempo avrebbe aggiustato tutto intanto e che lei meritava di vivere una vita in pieno. Non ti dico cosa le fu detto prima che mi tradisse, il motivo per  cui lei ha deciso di lasciarmi e tradirmi (e che non era farina del suo sacco), purtroppo l'indifferenza e l'egoismo che ho visto negli altri mi hanno spiazzato ed ucciso una parte di me.
Adesso io non aiuto più nessuno, non posso e non voglio.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfall,a purtroppo tutt'ora piango per come sono diventato, per come non sono più, per quello che in me è morto per la violenza dell'egoismo Avrei solo voluto comprensione, solo un pelo all'ora...ho ricevto solo schiaffi perchè "qualcuno" le aveva detto che il tempo avrebbe aggiustato tutto intanto e che lei meritava di vivere una vita in pieno. Non ti dico cosa le fu detto prima che mi tradisse, il motivo per cui lei ha deciso di lasciarmi e tradirmi (e che non era farina del suo sacco), purtroppo l'indifferenza e l'egoismo che ho visto negli altri mi hanno spiazzato ed ucciso una parte di me.
> Adesso io non aiuto più nessuno, non posso e non voglio.


Nessuno ti chiede di aiutare nessuno.
Un consiglio: prova ad aiutare te stesso.


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Se vi dico che il dolore per la morte di mio padre e dii quell'ultimo tradimento sono alla pari non mi credereste ma è così!* Non per il tradimento, ma per la cattiveria che ho dovuto subire e come ho dovuta subirla, per l'essere stato messo in condizione di debolezza e dopom manovrato per stare zitto...così zitto che mi sono chiuso in me stesso al ritorno disastroso da Roma. Io sono stato male perchè non ero a casa e perchè dovevo starmene zitto, se no finiva che ero io lo stronzo che non rispettava la morte di suo nonno.
> Se dico che sono alla pari visto che io li ho subiti entrambi, perchè sono entrambi tradimenti, perchè sono entrambi atti di viltà credetemi e basta, perchè io ho qquesta brutta esperienza alle spalle  e non è assolutamente spiegabile.



Io ti credo, ho avuto anch'io lo stesso dolore ... una bomba che ti scoppia in pieno petto con un bruciore come se ci fosse un fuoco, attimi di cecita' ed il cuore che ti pulsa al centro del cranio :unhappy: .


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfall,a purtroppo tutt'ora piango per come sono diventato, per come non sono più, per quello che in me è morto per la violenza dell'egoismo Avrei solo voluto comprensione, solo un pelo all'ora...ho ricevto solo schiaffi perchè "qualcuno" le aveva detto che il tempo avrebbe aggiustato tutto intanto e che lei meritava di vivere una vita in pieno. Non ti dico cosa le fu detto prima che mi tradisse, il motivo per  cui lei ha deciso di lasciarmi e tradirmi (e che non era farina del suo sacco), purtroppo l'indifferenza e l'egoismo che ho visto negli altri mi hanno spiazzato ed ucciso una parte di me.
> *Adesso io non aiuto più nessuno, non posso e non voglio.*



... e fai male, aiutare gli altri, aiuta te Daniele  .


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ti credo, ho avuto anch'io lo stesso dolore ... una bomba che ti scoppia in pieno petto con un bruciore come se ci fosse un fuoco, attimi di cecita' ed il cuore che ti pulsa al centro del cranio :unhappy: .


Marì io ho la fortuna che i miei genitori sono ancora in vita.
Non riesco ad immaginare un dolore più grande di quello che proverò alla loro morte (togliendo la perdita di un figlio). Soprattutto poi, se uno dei due venisse ucciso. (Per altro non conosco in che modo è stato ucciso il padre di Daniele).


----------



## Daniele (20 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> (Per altro non conosco in che modo è stato ucciso il padre di Daniele).


Tre colpi di pistola, uno lo ha ferito alla mandibola perchè lui si è difeso, il secondo in testa e poi il terzo in testa per essere certi del lavoro avvenuto per essere certi di averlo finito.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tre colpi di pistola, uno lo ha ferito alla mandibola perchè lui si è difeso, il secondo in testa e poi il terzo in testa per essere certi del lavoro avvenuto per essere certi di averlo finito.


Scusami veramente, ti giuro che non era curiosità la mia, non volevo che tu me lo spiegassi....sinceramente ho sempre pensato a un incidente (del tipo travolto da un automobilista o cose del genere)
Mi spiace veramente molto, ma capisco ancora meno quello che hai scritto prima..


----------



## Daniele (20 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla, l'assassino di mio padre non ce l'aveva con me, ma ha danneggiato me con la sua cattiveria, ha ucciso mio padre e tolto a lui il bene più prezioso e condannato me ad una vitaccia.
La mia ex non mi ha tradito per farmi del male, ma per fatti suoi e solo suoi ma ha fatto male solo a me (forse un poco a se stessa, ma perchè adesso non è fira di una sola azione) e come l'assassino di mio padre si è giustificata.
La cattiveria umana è quanto di più orribile si possa conoscere e quando vivi una cosa che ti fa venire seri dubbi sulla umanità ci vuole un nulla per perdere anni ed anni di tentativi di repcupero di quella fiducia che è necessaria per intraprendere delle interazioni sociali.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> farfalla, l'assassino di mio padre non ce l'aveva con me, ma ha danneggiato me con la sua cattiveria, ha ucciso mio padre e tolto a lui il bene più prezioso e condannato me ad una vitaccia.
> La mia ex non mi ha tradito per farmi del male, ma per fatti suoi e solo suoi ma ha fatto male solo a me (forse un poco a se stessa, ma perchè adesso non è fira di una sola azione) e come l'assassino di mio padre si è giustificata.
> La cattiveria umana è quanto di più orribile si possa conoscere e quando vivi una cosa che ti fa venire seri dubbi sulla umanità ci vuole un nulla per perdere anni ed anni di tentativi di repcupero di quella fiducia che è necessaria per intraprendere delle interazioni sociali.


E' inutile Daniele, per me siamo parlando di due cose che non sono neanche lontamente paragonabili.
Non dico che tu abbia torto, dico che io non riesco a seguirti in questo ragionamento. La morte delle persone care per me è il dolore più grande che si possa provare. Tocchi un argomento che non sono mai riuscita ad affrontare e adesso purtroppo ancora meno.
Non esiste nessuna motivazione che giustifichi un assassinio.


----------



## Daniele (20 Ottobre 2010)

la morte mia (che dovrei essermi caro) per mano di una ragazza che pur sapendo i miei dolori e le mie debolezze dovute da essi la trovo terribile. Io non sono più quello di un tempo perchè qualcosa  in me è morto e mentre stava agonizzando da chi mi era vicino e da lei che mi aveva fatto del male mi sono solo arrivati calcioni nei reni perchè nessuno credeva al fatto che stessi davvero male.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *E' inutile Daniele, per me siamo parlando di due cose che non sono neanche lontamente paragonabili.*
> Non dico che tu abbia torto, dico che io non riesco a seguirti in questo ragionamento. La morte delle persone care per me è il dolore più grande che si possa provare. Tocchi un argomento che non sono mai riuscita ad affrontare e adesso purtroppo ancora meno.
> Non esiste nessuna motivazione che giustifichi un assassinio.


l'avrei detto anch'io, prima
non arrivo a dire che il tradimento sia peggio (ma forse non ci arrivo perchè non voglio esprimere quella che mi sembra una mancanza di rispetto per la vita e per chi mi ha generato e amato)

e forse anche tu potresti cambiare idea, un giorno


potrei provare a spiegare il mio attuale sentire dicendo che la morte di un genitore in età anziana ti da un dolore enorme, ti lascia spesso un rammarico per quanto non detto e fatto nell'idea che ci fosse sempre abbastanza tempo ....
ma è un doloroso fatto fisiologico, di solito non ti mette in crisi verso te stesso e la tua vita pregressa (anche se qui parlo per me, il caso di dan è più complesso)

il tradimento subito è un lutto con connotazioni critiche diverse


----------



## Alispezzate (21 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non sono più quello di un tempo perchè qualcosa  in me è morto e mentre stava agonizzando da chi mi era vicino e da lei che mi aveva fatto del male mi sono solo arrivati calcioni nei reni perchè nessuno credeva al fatto che stessi davvero male.


Il tradimento è morte. E' come se morisse qualcosa dentro: io ad esempio ho perso la parte tenere e dolce di me stessa. Quella parte che più mi caratterizzava non esiste più perchè una persona ha deciso di distruggermela. Io piango la scomparsa di questa me stessa che amavo anche io, un pò infantile ma tanto premurosa, in grado di riempire l'altro di attenzioni e coccole. Ora sono come un'iceberg che galleggia solitario, niente riesce ad avvicinarmi e a scalfirmi, ferisco e mando tutto a fondo. Ma lentamente, mi consumo.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Ottobre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Il tradimento è morte. E' come se morisse qualcosa dentro: io ad esempio ho perso *la parte tenere e dolce* di me stessa. Quella parte che più mi caratterizzava non esiste più perchè una persona ha deciso di distruggermela. Io piango la scomparsa di questa me stessa che amavo anche io, un pò infantile ma tanto *premurosa, in grado di riempire l'altro di attenzioni e coccole*. Ora sono come un'iceberg che galleggia solitario, niente riesce ad avvicinarmi e a scalfirmi, ferisco e mando tutto a fondo. Ma lentamente, mi consumo.


molto doloroso e molto vero
e l'immagine dell'iceberg rende molto bene

cerca di reagire, però.
tu puoi evitare che questa vicenda  consumi la tua positività

forse, non è un bene lottare a tutto tondo
per esempio: il tradimento distrugge una parte di illusioni, forse un po' infantili, che abbiamo continuato a coltivare
ma questa distruzione è, in fondo giusto che avvenga, è un processo di crescita
ma per altre cose su cui il tradimento incide bisogna lottare

pe le cose in grassetto, che comunque almeno in parte rispunteranno fuori quando la crisi sarà superata

ma soprattutto contro la distruttività

tu esisti a prescindere da quell'amore, con i tuoi pregi e i tuoi difetti

non lasciarti consumare


----------



## Daniele (22 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio, pensa la mia ex nella sua telefonata ha avuto il coraggio di dire che forse il suo tradimento mi è servito per crescere, solo in quel momento sono stato felicemente poco cortese dicendole "Non dire stronzate! Perchè questa è un'altra forma di giustificazione."  la realtà è che il tradimento non è:
1) un momento di possibile crescita.
2) Un qualcosa che se conosciuto si prenderà in una maniera razionale.
3) Una cosa che non provoca danni nel lungo periodo

Ai traditori dico solo che se pensano che qualche mese sia tanto per smaltire un tradimento...considerate che ci vogliono anni e non scherzo.
Chi tradisce non cresce e non conosce per nulla se stesso, ha solo messo in mostra una parte e persa un'altra che non tornerà mai più, ma è una sua decisione, mentre per il tradito succederà lo stesso, ma per scelta solo e solamente del traditore. Non abbiamo la libertà di scegliere per gli altri, non ne abbiamo il diritto.
Per i traditori che pensano che basta prendersi le proprie responsabilità, siete pronti a dare via l'anima per far stare bene quel cretino che avete reso becco? Siete pronti a sacrifici che nella vostra vita non avete mai fatto? Siete pronti a perdere tutto quello che avete pur di fare del bene? Io credo che pochissimi traditori che anche si dicono amare alla fine accetterebbero la pesantezza dell'aiuto che dovrebbero dare se tutto venisse scoperto.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, pensa la mia ex nella sua telefonata ha avuto il coraggio di dire che forse il suo tradimento mi è servito per crescere, solo in quel momento sono stato felicemente poco cortese dicendole "Non dire stronzate! Perchè questa è un'altra forma di giustificazione." la realtà è che il tradimento non è:
> 1) un momento di possibile crescita.
> 2) Un qualcosa che se conosciuto si prenderà in una maniera razionale.
> 3) Una cosa che non provoca danni nel lungo periodo
> ...


quoto il grassetto

per il resto dan, tutto può essere crescita, dipende da noi

anche incontrare una persona totalmente negativa è crescita: ci fa vedere cosa non vogliamo essere 

poi, a proposito di quel che deve fare il traditore nei confronti del tradito, senti bene

faccio la "tara" (da tempo) sulle modalità radicali che usi per esprime alcune idee
è vero che il traditore che vuole ricostruire deve tromare il modo di "curare" le ferite inferte

ma il rosso è fuori dalla grazia di Dio

se penso di restare con l'uomo che mi ha tradito, devo credere che mi ami (nonostante ...) ma questo non significa affatto che lo voglia genuflesso
nè che a qualunque normale frizione coniugale si possa pretendere di aver ragione di default, perchè lui ....


----------



## Illuso (22 Ottobre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Il tradimento è morte. E' come se morisse qualcosa dentro: io ad esempio ho perso la parte tenera e dolce di me stessa. Quella parte che più mi caratterizzava non esiste più perchè una persona ha deciso di distruggermela. Io piango la scomparsa di questa me stessa che amavo anche io, un pò infantile ma tanto premurosa, in grado di riempire l'altro di attenzioni e coccole. Ora sono come un'iceberg che galleggia solitario, niente riesce ad avvicinarmi e a scalfirmi, ferisco e mando tutto a fondo. Ma lentamente, mi consumo.


Se chi si accinge a tradire provasse questa condizione che hai perfettamnete descritto, per poco anche solo un giorno, sono certo che non lo farebbe.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Se chi si accinge a tradire provasse questa condizione che hai perfettamnete descritto, per poco anche solo un giorno, sono certo che non lo farebbe.


non penso sia così


----------



## disperata54 (22 Ottobre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Il tradimento è morte. E' come se morisse qualcosa dentro: io ad esempio ho perso la parte tenere e dolce di me stessa. Quella parte che più mi caratterizzava non esiste più perchè una persona ha deciso di distruggermela. Io piango la scomparsa di questa me stessa che amavo anche io, un pò infantile ma tanto premurosa, in grado di riempire l'altro di attenzioni e coccole. Ora sono come un'iceberg che galleggia solitario, niente riesce ad avvicinarmi e a scalfirmi, ferisco e mando tutto a fondo. Ma lentamente, mi consumo.


 ti capisco benissimo cosa intendi lo dovrebbero capire i traditori in generale quali danni fanno quando decidono di prendersi delle distrazioni:singleeye:


----------



## tania (22 Ottobre 2010)

disperata54 ha detto:


> ti capisco benissimo cosa intendi lo dovrebbero capire i traditori in generale quali danni fanno quando decidono di prendersi delle distrazioni:singleeye:


la cosa brutta è che anche se lo capiamo andiamo avanti lo stesso. Razionalmente lo sai che stai sbagliando ma eviti di pensarci.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Ottobre 2010)

disperata54 ha detto:


> ti capisco benissimo cosa intendi lo dovrebbero capire i traditori in generale quali danni fanno quando decidono di prendersi delle distrazioni:singleeye:


capire benissimo è un conto

ma non usiamo la condivisione di un vissuto doloroso e di analoghe sensazioni per crogiolarci in una situazione che non ci porta da nessuna parte se non alla distruzione di ciò che sosteniamo di volere

alispezzate ha saputo del tradimento a luglio
non si può pretendere che sia già uscita dallo stato di confusione

tu sai del tradimento da un anno e sei un po' più grandicella di alispezzate
tuo marito sostiene di voler stare con te
lo prendi e lo cacci
dici di volere ma non ce la fai

fermati un attimo
rifletti
decidi

quanto tempo pensi di andare avanti così?
quanto tempo della TUA vita continuerai a sprecare in questo tira e molla senza costrutto?
in questa estenuante situazione di incertezza?
in questa incapacità di gestire questa crisi?

tu non stai governando per riportare in rotta la nave che è andata alla deriva a causa della tempesta
ti lasci governare dal caso e dalle sensazioni
non hai una rotta
lasci che la nave vada a destra e a sinistra a seconda delle correnti

io penso che tu non sia uscita dalla fase "lo voglio perchè è roba mia"
rinforzato dall'importanza che dai alle "convinzioni sociali" e forse da altre considerazioni

sgombra la mente, sono corollari senza importanza

devi decidere se TU, non altri, ritieni giusto PER TE che questo matrimonio abbia un futuro
o no 
(quel che pensa la gente non ti deve interessare)

una volta che hai deciso qual'è la TUA rotta
mani sul timone 
barra al centro 
e alla via così
tenendo l'occhio ben fermo sull'obiettivo

devi diventare come una macchina da guerra
ma non nei confronti di tuo marito
nei confronti di te stessa

non come una foglia secca sbattuta delle folate di vento


è la tua vita che stai buttando nella fogna, tra veleni e sofferenze

ti va bene così purchè tu possa dire che è colpa sua?


----------



## disperata54 (22 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> capire benissimo è un conto
> 
> ma non usiamo la condivisione di un vissuto doloroso e di analoghe sensazioni per crogiolarci in una situazione che non ci porta da nessuna parte se non alla distruzione di ciò che sosteniamo di volere
> 
> ...


 si hai regione ....quando ragiono a mente fredda e' cosi....ma ripensando di come sono andate le cose (perche' io ho voluto  anzi preteso di sapere e capire il perche' ) mi sale una rabbia che non conoscevo di avere......ne  mai avrei immagginato ma nemmeno lontanamente di potermi trovare in questa situazione  e ti diro' faccio fatica a gestirla  ogni cosa che faccio penso sia sbagliata .


----------



## Amoremio (22 Ottobre 2010)

disperata54 ha detto:


> si hai regione ....quando ragiono a mente fredda e' cosi....ma ripensando di come sono andate le cose (perche' io ho voluto anzi preteso di sapere e capire il perche' ) mi sale una rabbia che non conoscevo di avere......ne mai avrei immagginato ma nemmeno lontanamente di potermi trovare in questa situazione e ti diro' faccio fatica a gestirla ogni cosa che faccio penso sia sbagliata .


è la lucidità che vacilla perchè il tradito è travolto da emozioni viscerali

non è che io non lo sappia


ma qui ne va di te

se non riesci a riacquistare la capacità di determinarti lucidamente sprecherai la tua vita e le eventuali possibilità di ricostruire


----------



## Daniele (22 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio, un traditore non deve genuflettersi al tradito, ma quando questo sta male almeno un poco di comprensione anche negli anni non guasterebbe...ed invece arriva un "ancora???".
In questo un traditore è incredibile, perchè questa banalità la dicono in troppi.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, *un traditore non deve genuflettersi al tradito, ma quando questo sta male almeno un poco di comprensione* *anche negli anni* non guasterebbe...ed invece arriva un "ancora???".
> In questo un traditore è incredibile, perchè questa banalità la dicono in troppi.


hai ragione
infatti dici, ora, quel che anch'io penso :carneval:
quindi, in pratica, dò ragione a me stessta
come mi dò ragione sul fatto di far la "tara" su quel che scrivi

basterebbe a volte che tu limassi un po' le iperboli (e la foga rabbiosa)che usi  nello scrivere
e quel che pensi realmente sarebbe più chiaro e molto più agevole da condividere
molto più valido dal punto di vista della comunicazione

guarda la differenza tra il grassettato di questo post ed il rosso del tuo precedente post da me quotato


----------



## Alispezzate (22 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> molto doloroso e molto vero
> e l'immagine dell'iceberg rende molto bene
> 
> cerca di reagire, però.
> ...


Grazie per le tue parole, vorrei davvero risalire da questo periodo ma dentro di me c'è ancora tanta negatività che ogni tanto riemerge e mi riporta a fondo. 
Nonostante i miei sforzi per riemergere - vado anche da una terapeuta - basta davvero poco per riaccendere tutta la mia fragilità... mi si annebbiano gli occhi, li sento perdersi nel vuoto, la voce si spezza, tremo, parlo con il fiatone, sembro davvero una pazza.... e devo dire che la cosa mi spaventa anche, perchè sfugge al mio controllo. Perdo anche peso.

Non riesco ancora a farmene una ragione, vedo il mondo andare avanti ma io mi sento sempre sullo stesso punto, sento che per me ci saranno sempre lacrime, come se nulla davanti a me, nel futuro, possa regalarmi di nuovo il sorriso. Ho paura di questi mostri partoriti dalla mia mente, penso davvero di essere fuori di testa, ho paura di ammalarmi. E questo perchè...? Perchè una persona ha deciso per me che dovevo soffrire. Ha deciso di ferirmi per una gnocca straniera, che ogni volta che la guardo su FB, mi atterra, tanto è volgare, il contrario di me. E a lui, invece, sembra quasi tutto facile, come niente fosse successo, vorrebbe riportare tutto alla normalità, quasi avesse scherzato, non sa che io non sono più io.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Ottobre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue parole, *vorrei davvero risalire da questo periodo ma dentro di me c'è ancora tanta negatività che ogni tanto riemerge e mi riporta a fondo. *
> Nonostante i miei sforzi per riemergere - vado anche da una terapeuta - basta davvero poco per riaccendere tutta la mia fragilità... mi si annebbiano gli occhi, li sento perdersi nel vuoto, la voce si spezza, tremo, parlo con il fiatone, sembro davvero una pazza.... e devo dire che la cosa mi spaventa anche, perchè sfugge al mio controllo. Perdo anche peso.
> 
> Non riesco ancora a farmene una ragione, vedo il mondo andare avanti ma io mi sento sempre sullo stesso punto, sento che per me ci saranno sempre lacrime, come se nulla davanti a me, nel futuro, possa regalarmi di nuovo il sorriso. Ho paura di questi mostri partoriti dalla mia mente, penso davvero di essere fuori di testa, ho paura di ammalarmi. E questo perchè...? Perchè una persona ha deciso per me che dovevo soffrire. Ha deciso di ferirmi per una gnocca straniera, che ogni volta che la guardo su FB, mi atterra, tanto è volgare, il contrario di me. E a lui, invece, sembra quasi tutto facile, come niente fosse successo, vorrebbe riportare tutto alla normalità, quasi avesse scherzato, non sa che io non sono più io.


sai ali, non puoi pretendere da te stessa che 3 mesi siano sufficienti

il tuo cervello e il tuo cuore hanno bisogno di più tempo
e guariranno procedendo per steps successivi (a volte anche asincroni)

il sottolineato è esperienza comune dei traditi

posso dire che io 3 mesi dopo aver saputo stavo forse peggio che all'inizio
i pensieri che "a botta calda" non mi erano venuti mi flashavano in mente come schegge impazzite
a 3 mesi dalla scoperta ero nel pieno del "periodo delle cadute": cadevo in continuazione come se il mio corpo volesse fermarsi o anelasse il dolore fisico (magari, penso ora, era un modo per distogliermi da quello non fisico ma ben più profondo)
mi ci son voluti almeno 6 mesi solo per non aver costantemente davanti agli occhi quei 2 corpi avvinghiati con una dolcezza che probabilmente era solo un parto della mia mente dolente
di più per riuscire a fare di tanto in tanto un respiro che mi appagasse d'aria 
potrei continuare
ma il concetto è: *datti tempo*

sul rosso
non dare per scontato che il comportamento di lui abbia un significato negativo
potrebbe sentirsi un verme e, capendo quanto ti ha fatto soffrire, non sentirsi in diritto di manifestare il suo di dolore, la sua delusione di sè stesso: non dico che è sicuramente così, dato che nemmeno lo conosco, ma può essere
che il traditore cerchi di fare come se niente fosse successo è cosa comune: magari lo fa per sè stesso (e può essere che minimizzi ciò che ha fatto come pure che drammatizzi e non ne regga il peso) o magari si sforza di farlo perchè pensa che sia meglio per te
credo che sia importante che, senza eccessi (non deve diventare un tama ossessivo), ne parliate: serve a te ma anche a lui (anche se magari lo nega)


----------



## Alispezzate (25 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il concetto è: *datti tempo*


Semplice e prezioso consiglio.:up: Grazie del sostegno Amoremio...


----------



## Rinco80 (27 Ottobre 2010)

jane81 ha detto:


> Ciao, sono capitata x caso qui e mi è venuta voglia di sfogarmi, visto che non faccio altro che piangere. Vi racconto la mia storia non perché voglio comprensione o giustificazione, ma perché ho un peso enorme sul cuore.
> Ho 28 anni e da 11 sto con lo stesso ragazzo, da 4 anni ci siamo sposati e fino a qualche tempo fa sembrava che le cose andassero bene, anche se a volte mi capitava di pensare se stessi con lui x abitudine o per paura di rimanere da sola, poi però mi dicevo che ero una stupida, anche perché l'ho sempre amato e pensare alla mia vita senza di lui era impossibile.
> Lui è stato il primo con cui abbia fatto l'amore, l'unico uomo che abbia mai desiderato, in questi anni ci sono stati ragazzi che mi facevano il filo ma a me di tradire il mio uomo non mi è mai passato per la mente. Poi l'anno scorso mi riavvicino ad un collega di università che non vedevo da tanto, ma che mi aveva sempre colpito, tra di noi si instaura una bellissima amicizia, lui fidanzato che mi racconta la sua vita, lascia la ragazza e io vicino a lui a sostenerlo, si rimette con lei e io felice per lui, mi considerava la sua migliore amica. Fino al giorno in cui ci vediamo (sempre di nascosto perchè se lo avessimo detto ai rispettivi partners sarebbero stati gelosi, e noi ci volevamo bene come amici e volevamo passare un pò di tempo insieme), e tra abbracci e baci sul collo finiamo col baciarci, un bacio che entrambi abbiamo desiderato, un bacio dolce e passionale. Il giorno dopo ci rivediamo per chiarire e per poco non facciamo l'amore, che abbiamo poi fatto la settimana successiva. Da allora sono passati 5 mesi, in cui capiamo che ci stiamo legando troppo e che non possiamo stare insieme, provo a lasciarlo e l'unica cosa che ottengo è capire di essermi innamorata di lui. Ci diciamo "ti amo", anche se sappiamo che non dobbiamo dirlo. Lui con me si sente se stesso e anche io. Solo che quando faccio l'amore con mio marito non riesco a essere quella di prima, immagino che sia lui con me, e anche lui mi dice che vede me mentre fa l'amore con la sua ragazza, mi dice che un giorno succederà che noi scapperemo insieme, ma non ora. Io entro in crisi, e lui mi dice che non vuole essere la rovina del mio matrimonio, che non vuole che per colpa sua mio marito non diventi padre, visto che io per ora non me la sento. Ma dice anche che tiene più alla sua ragazza, ma anche a me e non vuole perdermi.
> L'altra sera mi abbraccia e mi dice che mi ama, che vuole stare con me, ma che l'unico modo in cui possiamo stare insieme è da amanti.
> ...


 

Ciao Jane, ho scritto su questo forum un po' di tempo fa e la mia storia assomiglia moltissimo alla tua ...INCREDIBILE!!!
Mi piacerebbe raccontartela giusto per darti una specie di testimonianza ma è inutile che la ripeta su questo forum.....quindi se vuoi mi puoi  scrivere una mail a questo indirizzo mail  rinco1980@libero.it...   penso che ti potrebbe in un certo senso "aiutare"....vedi tu....


----------

